# [Sammelthread] Risen



## DaxTrose (24. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, da Risen seit etwa fünf Tagen den Goldstatus erreicht hat und ich mir die Collectors-Edition bestellt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass es noch gar kein Sammelthread für Risen gibt! Das will ich hiermit nachholen. 
Ich persönlich wollte/will, nach dem Gothic 3 Desaster, JoWooD und Piranha Bytes noch eine Chance geben. JoWooD hat es mit der Gothic 3 Erweiterung Götterdämmerung mächtig vermasselt, da es immer noch nicht richtig läuft und ein weiterer Patch wohl nicht mehr erscheint. 
Bei Risen bin ich sehr zuversichtlich und voller Hoffnung. Es sind nur noch wenige Tage bis zur Veröffentlichung und ich denke, in den nächsten Spiele-Zeitschriften werden die ersten Bewertungen purzeln. 
Laut ersten Informationen (Banner der offiziellen Homepage Zitate von PC Games und GameStar) soll es sich um Piranha Bytes bestes Spiel handeln. Ich bin sehr gespannt!

Eigentlich wollte ich an dieser Stelle noch explizit auf die Geschichte von Risen und etwas auf Piranha Byte eingehen, fand dann aber dieses Making of auf YouTube, dass mir eigentlich die ganze Arbeit abnimmt!  Dort wird erklärt, worum es in Risen geht und wie man auf den namenlosen Helden seit Gothic 1 gekommen ist. Viel Spaß!
Wer in Risen nicht weiter kommt, kann hier in der *Komplettlösung* nachschauen oder mal bei den *Tipps und Tricks* stöbern! Und wer's braucht *Cheats*! *Hier gibt es Tuningtipps* für die, die Risen noch mehr entlocken wollen oder die Tastaturbelegung ändern wollen. 



*Making of Risen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1z9kgoMCyM

*Risen Trailer*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRYaDq5rXcQ


----------



## LaCroato (24. September 2009)

Damn! ich wollt´ heut´ eigentlich den RISEN-Sammelthread eröffnen! 
Freu´ mich auch schon riesig auf Risen, hab´s mir nicht bei Amazon vorbestellt; hol´s mir dann direkt im Laden (wenn ich Glück hab sogar ´nen Tag früher).

Was noch super wär´ wenn Du ´n paar Infos und Fakten zum Spiel hier posten könntest.

Gruß Željko


----------



## Caspar (24. September 2009)

Ich habs vor ner Woche bei Gamestop vorbestellt und mit etwas Glück bekomme ich einen Popelgnom dazu... wäre ja ganz witzig... ^^ Leider wird mein neuer Rechner bis dahin vermutlich noch nicht stehen, von der Zeit zum zocken mal ganz zu schweigen. -.- Aber das ändert sich seeeehr bald... ich glaube auch das Risen genial wird.


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2009)

LaCroato schrieb:


> Was noch super wär´ wenn Du ´n paar Infos und Fakten zum Spiel hier posten könntest.


Werde ich noch nachreichen, sobald ich ein bischen Zeit habe!


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

ich habe vor kurzem erst davon gehört... stimmt das dass das spiel die gothic fans in gothic-4 und risen-anhänger spaltet... wegen entwickler un so? 

ich weiß so gut wie nix über das spiel... hoffe auf baldige fakten und infos hier im thread


----------



## Caspar (24. September 2009)

World of Risen - Home

Gewissermaßen schon, die Frage ist nur wie man Anhänger definiert. Spielen werde ich auf jeden Fall beide. Risen liegt mir persönlich nur mehr am Herzen.  Welches am Ende besser gefällt wird sich zeigen. Ich glaube jedoch nicht das eins der Spiele schlecht wird, ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

gothic 3 fand ich nich soooo schlecht wie alle sagen... nichts wird aber je an gothic 1 rankomm... nie im leben... es leben die kapitel!!!


----------



## DaxTrose (24. September 2009)

Ich persönlich werde wohl Gothic 4 keine Chance mehr geben. Einmal, weil JoWooD der Publisher ist und dann auch, weil das, was ich vom Spiel und seiner Steuerung bislang gesehen habe, mir nicht gefällt und immer weniger mit Gothic zu tun hat.


----------



## PCTom (24. September 2009)

ich weiß was Ihr das nächste Woche macht 

KW 40 ist es endlich soweit  freu mich drauf


----------



## Caspar (25. September 2009)

_Ich persönlich werde wohl Gothic 4 keine Chance mehr geben. Einmal, weil JoWooD der Publisher ist und dann auch, weil das, was ich vom Spiel und seiner Steuerung bislang gesehen habe, mir nicht gefällt und immer weniger mit Gothic zu tun hat._

Jo das sehe ich ähnlich. Das Problem ist nur das ichs mir andererseits auch nicht entgehen lassen möchte. Arcania hat nen verdammt hohes Potential nen richtig geiles Game zu werden... und da ich eh nahezu nur RPGs zocke bleibt mir fast nix anderes übrig als zuzuschlagen. Von der himmlischen Grafik mal ganz zu schweigen. Wie viel es dabei mit Gothic noch gemeinsam hat ist mir dabei relativ egal. Mir kommt es darauf an wie das Game ansich ist, spiele ich es gern umso besser! Ich glaube ebenso das JoWooD schon irgendwo ein Nachsehen hatte... schon allein das Gespräch gerade und die eher negative Kritik über JoWooD bestätigen das. Das sie aus ihrem Fehler gelernt haben beweist Arcania zu weiten Teilen schon jetzt. Wenn das Spiel nen Knaller wird haben sie es meiner Meinung nach zu weiten Teilen wieder gut gemacht, eine gewisse Vorsicht und ein negativer Beigeschmack bleiben vermutlich trotzdem noch eine Weile im Hinterkopf verborgen. Aber gerade weil sie sich jetzt bemühen bin ich der Meinung das man ihnen noch eine Chance geben sollte. Jeder macht Fehler und sollte die Chance bekommen daraus zu lernen. Aber gut, wir werden sehen wie Arcania sich macht.  

_gothic 3 fand ich nich soooo schlecht wie alle sagen..._

Ich anfangs auch nicht. Aber umso länger ich gespielt habe umso mehr haben mich einige Sachen genervt. Das Ende fand ich echt zum Kotzen... man gibt sich laaaange Mühe und bekommt dann ein paar Bilder vor den Kopf geklatscht. Auch das Waffentruhensystem finde ich gruselig. Außerdem wollte ich es vor ein paar Wochen noch mal als Magier beginnen... aber irgendwie waren alle Personen und Tiere aus den Quests nicht vorhanden. Sowas regt mich dann schon auf. Aber gut... Risen kommt bald...


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

is risen eigentlich an gothic angelehnt oder ne komplett neue story? 

hoffentlich gibts da ne klare storylien... das kreuzderquere-rennen und diese LMAA-stimmung haben mich persönlich nämlich in gothic 3 am meisten angekotzt.... 

am liebsten würd ich meine gute alte kapitelstory wieder haben wollen...


----------



## Juarez91 (25. September 2009)

Ich freu mich auch riesig auf Risen und habs mir auch schon vorbestellt.
Also Risen wird auf jedenfall keine so langen Laufwege wie Gothic 3 haben, da die Spielwelt in etwa so groß sein soll wie Gothic 2 + Die Nacht des Raben (glaub ich gelesen zu haben) und soweit ich weis solls auch wieder in Kapitel unterteilt sein. Ich werd Gothic 4 trotz des Publishers Jowood noch ne Chance geben, da ich einfach gespannt bin wie die Story weitergehen wird und ob Jowood es nun mal wieder schafft ein (fast) perfetkes Rollenspiel auf den Markt zu bringen.
Allerdings fand ich Gothic 3 auch nicht so schlimm wie's manche immer gesagt haben.
Aber meiner Meinung nach ist sowieso Gothic I bisher absolut unerreicht.

mfg Juarez91


----------



## Doney (25. September 2009)

genau meine meinung


----------



## vatana (25. September 2009)

Gibt es Infon zur Demo? Wann kommt die?


----------



## DaxTrose (26. September 2009)

PC Games Wertung: *86* 
Alles in Allem sehr positiv! Zum Schluss hin soll es allerdings etwas nachlassen. Aber an dieser Stelle würde ich dann doch lieber selbst spielen und meine Erfahrung machen!


----------



## Doney (27. September 2009)

welche wertung hatte gothic 3 zum vergleich? das ließ nämlich auch "zum schluss etwas nach" XD


----------



## Caspar (27. September 2009)

_Gibt es Infon zur Demo? Wann kommt die? _

Wird sich zeigen... ^^ Erstmal kommt das Game selbst! Die Demo brauchst du nicht *g*
_
Zum Schluss hin soll es allerdings etwas nachlassen._

Ouh, ihr macht mir Angst! Ich will ne tolle Endsequenz, der Rest ist mir egal! ^^ Nein, also wenn man das Game einmal liebt ist es doch Wurst ob es am Ende etwas langatmig wird. Hauptsache das Schwert ist riesig, die Arme dick und die Monster landen beim ersten kräftigen Hieb im Dreck.  

Ich habe erst einen vernünftigen PC wenn EVGA seine P55 Boards rausbringt. Bis dahin werde ich wohl mit dem zocken warten müssen. Ich will gleich mit vollem Genussfakor eintreten! Verdammt... hoffentlich ist das bald... ^^


----------



## Rizzard (27. September 2009)

Nun eine 86er Wertung hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an. Beim Kauf bin ich allerdings noch unentschlossen. Warte erst einmal auf Berichte und Screenshots der User in diesem Thread


----------



## Juarez91 (27. September 2009)

Ich hab auch schon einen Test von GameStar gelesen und die haben 87 Punkte vergeben. Allerdings ist dort auch von einem schwachen Ende die Rede. 
Zum Vergleich: Gothic 3 bekam damals 85 Punkte von GameStar, ich glaube aber, das es dann nachträglich noch mal auf 87 aufgewertet wurde, nach dem ersten Patch. Man sollte aber auch dazu sagen das sie damals die Bugs nicht in die Werung mit einfließen haben lasse.
Ich finde aber auch die Wertung bei Gothic 3 völlig in Ordnung, denn abgesehen von den Bugs finde ich wars ein klasse Rollenspiel.

mfg Juarez91


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. September 2009)

Ich habe hier auch noch was für euch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCKoNQuvrTc

Benches folgen wenn wir damit online dürfen


----------



## Holdrio (27. September 2009)

Wenigstens auf dem Video siehts noch flüssig aus. 
Doch in 1920x1200 mit allen Details noch konstant 30+ FPS wohl doch zu schön um wahr zu sein.

Aber hoffentlich wirklich wie überall geschrieben sofort oder nach einem flotten ersten Patch gut spielbar, brauche dringend mal wieder gutes RPG Futter.
Naja aller guten Dinge sind ja drei, und da Drakensang mich nur langweilte, Divinity 2 in der virtuellen "2010 fertig gepatcht vom 10€ Grabbeltisch grapschen"  Kiste landete, wird Risen sicher wirklich gut werden!  

...und sonst sche... endgültig auf PB, die Fallout 3 GOTY steht ja auch vor der Tür.


----------



## Conan (28. September 2009)

Welchen Kopierschutz wird Risen nun verwenden ?
Wird das eine nervige Aktivierungsorgie?

Edit:
Hier paar Infos zum Kopierschutz.


----------



## sNook (28. September 2009)

Nur noch 3 Tageee uuhh 
Schade das meine HD5850 dann noch nicht da ist, jetzt kann ich das auf meiner 6600GT nicht zocken


----------



## DaxTrose (28. September 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt schon einige Tests gelesen und muss sagen, ich freue mich wahnsinnig drauf! Es wird/ist wohl so, wie ich mir es gewünscht habe. Ein guter Gothic-Nachfolger. Einziger Kritikpunkt, den ich gleich vorweg anbringen muss ist, dass es im Einkaufsmenü keine Vergleichsfunktion zu aktuell getragenen Gegenständen und Rüstungen gibt. Das sollte dringen noch implementiert werden!
Vielleicht kommt es ja schon ein Tag eher von Amazon!  *hoff*


----------



## Maggats (29. September 2009)

bin auch am überlegen es mir direkt zu bestellen, aber 45,45 € ist ein stolzer preis. hab mich schlau gemacht wie es mit einem uk import aussieht (etwas unter 30€ inkl. versand). leider ist deep silver nicht dumm, denn die uk version ist nur in englisch. schade

hatt vielleicht jemand das game billiger gesichtet als bei amazon?


----------



## Doney (29. September 2009)

ein rollenspiel komplett in englisch is natürlich blöd^^


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. September 2009)

Hier ein paar Testberichte:

Test: Risen - Inselleben à la Piranha Bytes - PC - Seite 1
World of Risen - Home - Risen Test: 1. Gameplay
http://www.cynamite.de/pc/reviews/aktuelle/risen_test_der_deutschen_rollenspiel_hoffnung/82176/risen_test_der_deutschen_rollenspiel_hoffnung.html
Risen-Test: Kann Piranha Bytes die Gothic-3-Schmach vergessen machen?


----------



## Masher (29. September 2009)

K habe Risen ab heute schon spielen können und muss sagen das ich sehr enttäuscht bin, das ganze Spiel, das Gameplay, sogar das Menü-alles errinnert viel zu viel an G3. Auch die Grafik, die Quests-und dann nur mit einer Spielzeit von 38h...dann besser G3+CP 1.7+QP3...

Einzig an der Performance gibt es nichts zu meckern, läuft bei mir auf 1680x1050 max. Einstellungen 16xAF, zwischen 40 und 50 FPS...Q9450+HD4890+4GB Ram...


----------



## sNook (29. September 2009)

Biste einer ausm Risen Forum, die antesten durften? 

Also wenn das Game wirklich nur und man betone nur 38h zum Zocken hat für ALLE Quest (oder meinste nur die Hauptquest) dann ist das rel. sch***** ! Bei G3 habe ich 100 Std. verbracht 

Das Gameplay, die Menüs und rundum mochte ich in G3 immer, meine Version hat glücklicherweise auch nie gemuckt, nur die Götterdämmerung 

Also wenn die Spielzeit echt soo kurz ist, überleg ich mir den kauf


----------



## Masher (29. September 2009)

Für die HQ habe ich eben exakt 38h gebraucht, auch mit der ein oder anderen NQ die du automatisch erledigt, 
falls du jede einzelne Nebenmission vollständig absolvieren willst, wirst du als "normaler" Spieler um die 50h kommen...
Ach ja und falls ich mich nicht irre, eröffnet sogar die Synchronstimme vom guten alten Xardas das Intro von Risen-
Man hätte sich aber mehr erwarten können als quasi ein Gothic 2.0^^


----------



## sNook (29. September 2009)

Sowas ist schade, hab mich sehr drauf gefreut 
Na aber ich denke wir werden die 38 Std. + NQ trotzdem geniessen 

E: Wie ist denn der wiederspiel wert?


----------



## Masher (29. September 2009)

Weiß ich um ehrlich zu sein nicht, ob es mehrere gibt...
habe mich nach dem Outro gleich anderen Sachen zugewendet...
und wie manche Tests schon verraten, ist das Ende-nun ja etwas enttäuschend, deswegen vermute ich, dass es nur eines gibt...^^
vor allem nach den spannenden und neugierig machenden 1/3 des Games...


und ja wie schon erwähnt, performance probleme gibt es keine und es läuft auch für mich zu 100% stabil, hatte in den ganzen stunden keinen absturz, freeze oder ähnliches...
Online Aktivierung ist auch nicht notwenig, nutzt nur Securom, sprich die DVD muss im Laufwerk sein-


----------



## LaCroato (30. September 2009)

Moin Leute,

hat jemand das Spiel schon irgendwo bei ´nem Gamestop oder Media Markt
ergattern können? Hab´ gestern meine Schwester beim Media Markt und
Gamestop in Aschaffenburg nachfragen lassen; MM Aschaffenburg bekommt das Spiel morgen!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (30. September 2009)

Es sind nicht wirklich frische Neuerungen dazugekommen. Die grafischen und spielerischen Elemente etwas aufpoliert, eine andere Story kreiert, fertig ist Risen  Man soll ja nicht voreilige Schlüsse ziehen, wenn man das Spiel nicht richtig angespielt hat.



LaCroato schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> hat jemand das Spiel schon irgendwo bei ´nem Gamestop oder Media Markt
> ergattern können?



Wenn du einen Karstadt mit Multimedia-Abteilung in der Nähe hast, kann es sein, dass dort das Spiel heute oder morgen bereits ausliegt. Das kam bei mir mittlerweile schon zwei Mal vor, sodass Karstadt zum kleinen Geheimtipp wurde


----------



## LaCroato (30. September 2009)

Danke für die Info! An den Karstadt dachte ich gar nicht! Karstadt
ist in meinem Schädel noch nie mit PC-Games verknüpft gewesen! 
Gleich mal hinmarschieren heute und Ausschau halten!


----------



## Masher (30. September 2009)

Würde dir empfehlen zuerst die Demo auszuprobieren, kann mich der Meinung von Wannseesprinter vollkommen anschließen, 
ist mehr ein Gothic 3 2.0...nur das G3+CP sowie das Quest Paket wesentlich "reifer", länger und vor allem billiger ist


----------



## Juarez91 (30. September 2009)

Ich hab mir das Spiel schon vorbestellt, da es einigen Tests zufolge wie ein erneuertes Gothic 2 sein soll und das fand ich hervoragend. Aber Grundsätzlich finde ich auch, dass man sich vor dem Kauf mit einer Demo einen Überblick über das Spiel verschaffen sollte.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Holdrio (30. September 2009)

Ein gutes, solides Gothic, möglichst bugfrei und auch technisch ok und stabil, das wäre doch ok, mehr erwarte ich gar nicht.

Spielzeit ist eh sehr individuell, Fallout 3 hatten auch manche in 20 Std. fertig und wieder im Regal und ich 160 Std. im letzten Save.


----------



## Owly-K (30. September 2009)

Eben. Ein gutes RPG will bis in den kleinsten Winkel erkundet werden, da macht man nicht einfach einen Speedrun und stellt es wieder ins Regal.


----------



## buzty (30. September 2009)

wie ich grad bei worldofrisen entdeckt hab hat mediamarkt n katalog drin der ab 1.10., also ab morgen, gilt und in dem risen für 39€ angepriesen wird... der weg könnte sich lohnen


----------



## $DaViD$ (1. Oktober 2009)

Haha habe RISEN schon vor mir liegen,
muss jetzt nur noch bis 18 uhr warten und dann kanns los gehen.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Oktober 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> wie ich grad bei worldofrisen entdeckt hab hat mediamarkt n katalog drin der ab 1.10., also ab morgen, gilt und in dem risen für 39€ angepriesen wird... der weg könnte sich lohnen


 
Bei MM für 39€. Das würde mich doch sehr überraschen, das die mal ein Spiel zu Anfang für so nen guten Preis verkaufen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (1. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei MM für 39€. Das würde mich doch sehr überraschen, das die mal ein Spiel zu Anfang für so nen guten Preis verkaufen.




Da brauch dich nix zu überraschen, Standard 39 €, Collectors Edition 55 €, war auch bei mir in der Stuttgarter Zeitung von heute drin, besagter Media-Murks Beileger!


----------



## TheArival (1. Oktober 2009)

Gibt es den *Risen *heute schon, wenn ja wo ?



> Haha habe RISEN schon vor mir liegen,
> muss jetzt nur noch bis 18 uhr warten und dann kanns los gehen.


----------



## sNook (1. Oktober 2009)

Naja, sollte in 9 Stunden etwa zu haben sein 

KLICK!


----------



## LK1801 (1. Oktober 2009)

wann kommt den endlich die demo?


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2009)

Hier ist die Rede von bis zu fünf Tagen nach Release!
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=681791&page=14
Habe gerade die Versandbestätigung von Amazon bekommen!


----------



## LK1801 (1. Oktober 2009)

danke für für den link


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2009)

So schnell kann's gehen! 
Risen: Demo-Download - Komplettlösung und Tipps veröffentlicht - Risen, Demo, Download, Komplettlösung, Tipps


----------



## Conan (1. Oktober 2009)

Gothic3+CP 1.73 vs. Risen - was ist besser ?


----------



## PCTom (1. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Gothic3+CP 1.73 vs. Risen - was ist besser ?



beides sehr gut aber Risen ist besser zumindest was ich in der Demo sehen konnte ist schon mal EXTRAKLASSE  man war das ein rumgehopse beim ersten Kampf in Risen, weil ich die Waffe ziehen wollte und noch die Steuerung von Gothic gewohnt war schade finde ich etwas das man nicht mehr sprinten kann und der Talentbaum nicht über das Inventar auf geht wie in G3 z.B. aber ansonsten  super Sache, so ich werd die Demo nochmal testen und morgen ..............


----------



## Conan (1. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Gothic3+CP 1.73 vs. Risen - was ist besser ?



Da mich das Thema grad ziemlich interessiert, hab ich einen eigenen Thread gestartet.


----------



## Spikos (1. Oktober 2009)

Morgen wird wird die Collectors beim MM gekauft - hoffentlich haben die die auch da ..!


----------



## Maggats (1. Oktober 2009)

weiß jemand ob es schon irgendwo tipps zum ini tuning gibt?

hab gestern 5 h risen gespielt, macht schon laune. nervig ist nur das der typ viel zu langsam rennt und die entfernung der kamera nicht beibehalten wird, sprich jedesmal wenn man mit jemandem redet zoomt die kamera ja ran und bleibt danach auch so. muß also jedesmal am mausrad drehen.

von der grafik bin ich allerdings etwas enttäuscht, sie ist zwar ok, aber ich hatte eigentlich mehr erwartet. wenigstens läuft es absolut ruckelfrei und quicksave geht fast unbemerkt von statten.


----------



## Spikos (1. Oktober 2009)

Maggats schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob es schon irgendwo tipps zum ini tuning gibt?
> 
> hab gestern 5 h risen gespielt, macht schon laune. nervig ist nur das der typ viel zu langsam rennt und die entfernung der kamera nicht beibehalten wird, sprich jedesmal wenn man mit jemandem redet zoomt die kamera ja ran und bleibt danach auch so. muß also jedesmal am mausrad drehen.
> 
> von der grafik bin ich allerdings etwas enttäuscht, sie ist zwar ok, aber ich hatte eigentlich mehr erwartet. wenigstens läuft es absolut ruckelfrei und quicksave geht fast unbemerkt von statten.


Ich weiß nicht ob dir das was hilft, aber im Risen Forum von WoP gibts derzeit einen Thread wo sich die User mit der Ini auseinander setzen. Hier der Link!


----------



## Maggats (2. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob dir das was hilft, aber im Risen Forum von WoP gibts derzeit einen Thread wo sich die User mit der Ini auseinander setzen. Hier der Link!



den hatte ich schon durch, hab gehofft das es noch mehr gibt. naja abwarten


----------



## schmodel (2. Oktober 2009)

Wie ist die Demo eigentlich aufgebaut?
Ich komme wohl erst morgen dazu sie zu testen.
Ist sie zeitlich begrenzt oder nur ein Teil/Kapitel der Welt spielbar?


----------



## PCTom (2. Oktober 2009)

schmodel schrieb:


> Wie ist die Demo eigentlich aufgebaut?
> Ich komme wohl erst morgen dazu sie zu testen.
> Ist sie zeitlich begrenzt oder nur ein Teil/Kapitel der Welt spielbar?



kleinere Map  sehr kleine aber es gibt da schon viel zu sehen


----------



## $DaViD$ (2. Oktober 2009)

Hi habe schon die vollversion gespielt ist einfach genial besser als Gothic3!
Sehr gut gemacht auch vom schwierigkeitsgrad her.
Von der Grafik hätte ich mir zwar mehr erhofft aber viell. kommt ja noch ein hightexturpack raus(was ich sehr hoffe das die texturen sehr verschwommen sind).

gruß david


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2009)

Um mich mal vom "Grafikvergleich Risen vs G3" zu zitieren: 



> Was habt ihr alle nur?
> 
> Gothic 3 ist kein Gothic, der Grafikstil ist zu bunt, die Hintergrundmusik passt nicht, die Figuren haben ihren Charakter verloren, die Performance ist unter aller Sau (ständige Nachladeruckler, auf JEDEM System), und alles total verbuggt (Götterdämmerung = unspielbar).
> 
> ...


----------



## sNook (2. Oktober 2009)

Es wird gerade installiert *freu* 

Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Oktober 2009)

Moinsen,

also ich hab gestern Abend ca. 3 Stunden Risen angezockt und ich muss sagen ich bin begeistert ... als Gothic Veteran der ersten Stunde maße ich mir auch ein erstes Urteil an 

*positiv:*
- nette Grafik und schöne Lichteffekte
- tolle Performance (1650 x 1050, alle Details), keine Quicksave- oder Nachladeruckler
- schicke Animationen (zumindest die meisten)
- spannende Charaktere
- FRAUEN !!!!! (mit ziemlich großen Ti***)
- die Story fesselt
- angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad (obwohl ich schon ca. 9000 mal durch Keiler o.ä. gestorben bin)
- das Feeling passt
- die Synchronsprecher kennt man aus Gothic 
- die Musik ist absolut der Hammer
- die CE kann ich durchaus empfehlen, die Extras und die Pappverpackung finde ich absolut super (Nostalgie ...)

*negativ:*
- der neue "Namenlose" ist irgendwie etwas unsymphatisch
- das neue Inventar ist einfach nur sch... und sieht auch noch blöd aus  (größter Negativpunkt) viel zu bunt und bäh...
- die Wettereffekte könnten besser sein
- Gespräche werden "filmisch" rübergebracht ähnlich wie in Fallout 3, soll heißen das Bild bekommt schwarze Ränder und es wird auf die Personen gezoomt ... nicht soooo super finde ich rein subjektiv
- hab ich schon das Inventar erwähnt? 
- jedesmal wenn ich die Waffe "wegstecken" will springe ich hoch (Leertaste ^^ >>> Gewohnheit)


Alles in allem habe ich aber erstmal einen sehr positiven Eindruck und ich freu mich drauf heute Abend weiterdaddeln zu können ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Oktober 2009)

> - jedesmal wenn ich die Waffe "wegstecken" will springe ich hoch (Leertaste ^^ >>> Gewohnheit)



Geht mir genauso  

Aber Steuerung anpassen ftw!


----------



## StonedBeer (2. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
Nach 20 Stunden Risen flimmern jetzt die Credits über meinen Bildschirm und ich war ganz baff, ich hatte ja angeblich gelesen, dass über 30 Stunden locker drin sind, wenn man die ganze Welt erkundet. Und das habe ich eigentlich auch gemacht, ich bin in jede Ecke gerannt und habe jedes Monster platt gemacht. Naja, aus diesen 20 Stunden jetzt meine Eindrücke.
*(Inklusive Spoiler!!!!)*

Schön hat mir am Anfang das kleine Tutorial gefallen, obwohl es für mich als alten Gothic Fan nicht wirklich hilfreich war.
Auch sonst fand ich den Anfang ganz nett, stimmungsmäßig finde ich passt das sehr gut, auch die Umgebung überzeugt.
Die ersten Kämpfe gehen ganz gut von der Hand, und stures drauflosklicken bringt nichts mehr.

Nachdem ich dann etwas weiter war und mir den Weg zur Hafenstadt gebahnt hatte, war ich begeistert. Schöne Stadt, viele NPCs-->Äktschön.
30 Minuten später war die Begeisterung wie weggeblasen. Die Quest finde ich nur teilweise interessant, die meisten sind irgendwie doof/langweilig.
Und man ist auf Teufel komm raus in der Hafenstadt gefangen, was ich irgendwann nervig fand.
Sobald ich dann mal rausgekommen bin, gings imho nurnoch bergab.

Die Welt finde ich recht klein, was aber glaube ich vor allem daran liegt, das einfach nix drin istEs gibt eine Handvoll Bauernhöfe und die drei großen Lager/Städte und dazwischen ist eigentlich so gut wie nix, was für meinen Erkundungsdrang irgendwie enttäuschent war. Keine tollen Extralager, geheime NPC Gruppen etc. 

Und sobald man die Welt mal von den Monstern befreit hat, wirkt sie wirklich sehr leer und statisch, irgendwie befremdend.

Ich habe mich dann für die Ausbildung als Magier entschlossen. Das bringt, wie ich finde, einige Nachteile mit sich. Zum ersten gibt es imho keine sinnvolle Art und Weiße, in der Hafenstadt seine Lernpunkte zu verwenden-->sparen-->Der Held ist nicht wirklich so der Kracher, wenn man 50 Lernpunkte und mehr anspart. Wenn man das nicht macht, fehlen sie nachher. Das finde ich recht bescheuert. Ich habe mich sowieso schon schwergetan in der Anfangsphase als Magier mit dem Begrenzten Manavorrat. Einziges Plus: Es gibt viele Tränke, die aber sehr teuer sind, und da sowieso das halbe Spiel Goldmangel herrscht, auch wieder nervig.

Das Balancing finde ich auch nicht gut gelungen. Manche NPCs (z.B. Bronco) sind einfach unglaublich schwer plattzumachen. Und, wie schon erwähnt, als Magier ist es Anfangs recht schwer, da man schon nach einem Monster einen Trank einschmeissen muss.
Im Gegensatz dazu, als ich den Dritten Akt erreicht habe, war ich quasi eine Gatling-Gun. Magische Geschosse, 180 Mana und unstoppbar. 
Das Kampfsystem ist da recht öde, immer nur draufhalten, wenn das Mana leer ist, wegrennen, Trank, wieder draufhalten. Sterben kann man eigentlich nicht, nur wenn man mehr als 5 Gegner auf einmal hops gehen lassen will...
Also gegen Ende war mein Magier einfach nur OP.

Story: Ähm, welche Story?
Also ganz ehrlich, ich fands recht mager. Story ist 08/15, am Anfang passiert nix und gegen Ende eigentlich auch nicht. (Einzig coole Questreihe: Patty). Also da hatte ich mir von den Gothic Machern wesentlich mehr erwartet, aber gut.

Grafik: Also ich fands eigentlich recht hübsch, aber das ist ja immer subjektiv.

Held: Naja, identifiziert habe ich mich nicht so richtig mit ihm, trotz Namenslosigkeit, außerdem fand ich seine Stimme doof, aber auch das ist ja sehr subjektiv.

Ausrüstung: Fand ich reichlich mager. Besonders die Rüstungen und da speziell die Helme (2 Stück???). Also etwas mehr als vier Rüstungen im ganzen Spiel pro Fraktion wären imho schon drin gewesen.
Im Gegensatz dazu finde ich die Zauber recht cool, obwohl ich Feuer und Fristkristalle nie im Einsatz getestet habe, da die magischen Geschosse imho sehr krass abgehen^^

Atmosphäre: Geht so. Die Lager/Städte sind halbwegs stimmig, obwohl mich auch da wieder nervt, wie bei allen Rollenspielen, dass sämtliche tollen Sachen, die man macht, einen nix bringen. Also wenn ich ein imba Magier mit toller Robe und hohem Rang bin und die Stadt gerettet habe kommt trotzdem nur "Hallo" von den NPCs und der Stadtführer kommandiert mich rum und irgendwelche Banditen die nix drauf haben meckern mich an (obwohl ich sie aus Spielesicht eigentlich so verängstigen müsste, dass sie vor mir auf die Knie fallen).
Und, wie schon gesagt, die Welt wirkt leer und statisch.

Gegen Ende hin wird es auch langweilig, da man sich eigentlich nurnoch durch Dungeons kämpft um die Titanenrüstung zu finden. Aber leider sind die Dungeons immer recht gleich und damit eben nicht so spannend.

Noch zu den Quests: Viel gibts auf einer Questkarte angezeigt (die man nicht benützen muss, aber ohne ist es manchmal schwer, z.b. sagt der NPC "Ich zeichne das mal ein". Fertig. Dann muss man eigentlich schauen). Finde ich doof.
Und die Teleportrunen sind eigentlich, bis auf die Banditenlager, Vulkanveste und Hafenstadt nutzlos, da man sie viel zu spät im Spiel bekommt, wo man da eh fast nixmehr macht...

Fazit: Ich bin enttäuscht.
Ich habe mich ein halbes Jahr lang wie ein Depp auf Risen gefreut und jetzt wo ich es in den Händen halte denke ich mir "Das solls gewesen sein?".
Insgesamt bin ich 20 Stunden dabei geblieben, gegen Ende aber mehr aus Trutz als aus Lust, und nochmal durchspielen werde ich es bestimmt nicht.

Für alle die eine schöne Pro/Contra Liste haben wollen: 

Pro :

- Grafik
- Am Anfang (ersten 3-5 Stunden) schöne Atmosphäre

Contra :
- Story
- Balancing
- Nix zu entdecken
- Für mich null Wiederspielwert
- Statische Welt
- Kurze Spieldauer

So, ich hoffe alle Risen Fans reissen mir jetzt nicht den virtuellen Kopf ab, aber so bewerte ich nun mal das Spiel.

Grüße


_EDIT:_


> Boah, das ist ja ne vernichtende Kritik ...


Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass sich die Kritik tatsächlich recht vernichtend ist^^
Es ist aber NICHT so, dass ich das Spiel nachher in die Ecke geschmissen habe und drauf rumgetrampelt habe und mich den Rest vom Tag geärgert habe.
Es war schon launig zu spielen. 
Aber gut oder sogar sehr gut fand ich es leider nicht.

Fehlermäßig: Ich hab beim Endkampf beim Savegame laden mal einen Fehler gehabt, und bin irgendwie unter der Platform aufgetaucht, und sonst glaube ich nur einen anderen (auch sowas ähnliches). Abgestürtzt ist es nie, und es lief auch auf 1680x1050 und max. Details auf meinem System (siehe Sig) absolut flüssig, Ladezeiten waren auch top ok.


----------



## TheArival (2. Oktober 2009)

*[UMFRAGE] Risen und Hänger.*

Hallo.

So jetzt möchte ich euch mal fragen wie bei euch Risen läuft.

Den in einem Fan-Forum von Risen , haben schon *mehrere User *berichtet das Sie *Ingame Hänger *haben obwohl sie aber eine *geeignete Hardware *haben oder sogar einen* High-End Pc *auf dem Risen ohne Probleme laufen müsste aber das tut es nicht.


Jetzt wie ist es den bei euch hier , die jenigen wo Risen haben.
Hab ihr auch Hänger .... ??


----------



## Olaf Oktober (2. Oktober 2009)

Kann das mit den 20-30 Spielstunden schon jemand bestätigen?  Wenn dem so ist, na denn gute Nacht schöne Risen-Welt. Da warte ich doch glatt, bis es für 9,99€ aufm Krabbeltisch liegt......


----------



## Pommes (2. Oktober 2009)

Hat einer auch das Problem, dass es ohne Fehlermeldung "crash to Desktop" ?


----------



## kmf (2. Oktober 2009)

StonedBeer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.[...]


Wow - sowas wie deinen Senf hab ich insgeheim schon geahnt. Mir als eingefleischtem Gothic-Fan würde es bestimmt genauso ergehen. 

Gut, ich hab vorerst mal abgewartet und mir das Game net gekauft. Ich hab mir dagegen Dragon Age: Origins bestellt. Natürlich kann sich das auch als Griff ins Klo rausstellen. Aber alles, was ich bisher von Bioware gezockt hab, hat mir super gefallen.

Mal schaun wie Gothic IV wird. 



Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Kann das mit den 20-30 Spielstunden schon jemand bestätigen?  Wenn dem so ist, na denn gute Nacht schöne Risen-Welt. Da warte ich doch glatt, bis es für 9,99€ aufm Krabbeltisch liegt......


War auch mein Gedanke ...


----------



## Erzbaron (2. Oktober 2009)

light-clocker schrieb:


> Hat einer auch das Problem, dass es ohne Fehlermeldung "crash to Desktop" ?


 
jap einmal bis jetzt ... dann wollte Risen auch nicht wieder starten und ich muss die ganze Kiste neubooten, dann gings interessanterweise wieder ...

Aber was wäre schon ein Piranha Bytes Spiel ohne Bugs  auch wenn sich Risen eigentlich ziemlich stabil spielen lässt ...

@ TheArivel

Einen Hänger hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht, der gute steht und steht und steht ...  (Rechner sh. Sig)

@ StonedBeer

Boah, das ist ja ne vernichtende Kritik ... naja, ich werd mir selbst noch nen restlichen Eindruck bilden, aber recht haste, wenn man sich durchgeschntzelt hat wirkt die Welt wirklich sehr statisch ...


----------



## StonedBeer (2. Oktober 2009)

> Boah, das ist ja ne vernichtende Kritik ...


Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass sich die Kritik tatsächlich recht vernichtend ist^^
Es ist aber NICHT so, dass ich das Spiel nachher in die Ecke geschmissen habe und drauf rumgetrampelt habe und mich den Rest vom Tag geärgert habe.
Es war schon launig zu spielen. 
Aber gut oder sogar sehr gut fand ich es leider nicht.

Fehlermäßig: Ich hab beim Endkampf beim Savegame laden mal einen Fehler gehabt, und bin irgendwie unter der Platform aufgetaucht, und sonst glaube ich nur einen anderen (auch sowas ähnliches). Abgestürtzt ist es nie, und es lief auch auf 1680x1050 und max. Details auf meinem System (siehe Sig) absolut flüssig, Ladezeiten waren auch top ok.


----------



## PCTom (2. Oktober 2009)

StonedBeer schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich noch hinzufügen, dass sich die Kritik tatsächlich recht vernichtend ist^^
> Es ist aber NICHT so, dass ich das Spiel nachher in die Ecke geschmissen habe und drauf rumgetrampelt habe und mich den Rest vom Tag geärgert habe.
> Es war schon launig zu spielen.
> Aber gut oder sogar sehr gut fand ich es leider nicht.
> ...



20 Stunden alles gesehen klingt irgentwie überhaubt nicht nach einem Game von Piranha


----------



## StonedBeer (2. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich auch gewundert...
Aber hier steht, dass laut Gamestar das Ende so bei Level 28/29 ist und einer bei WorldofPlayers immerhin bis 30 gekommen ist.
Ich bin beim Ende des Spiels Level 27 gewesen. Also glaube ich nicht, dass ich wirklich viel ausgelassen habe.
Aber vlt. bin ich auch einfach doof und habe eine Nebeninsel oder sowas übersehen?^^


----------



## PCTom (2. Oktober 2009)

StonedBeer schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gewundert...
> Aber hier steht, dass laut Gamestar das Ende so bei Level 28/29 ist und einer bei WorldofPLayers immerhin bis 30 gekommen ist.
> Ich bin beim Ende des Spiels Level 27 gewesen. Also glaube ich nicht, dass ich wirklich viel ausgelassen habe.
> Aber vlt. bin ich auch einfach doof und habe eine Nebeninsel oder sowas übersehen?^^




die Werbung von Risen

Over 60 hours of Immersive open world gameplay. 

also ich fand selbst bei der Demo nach 1,5H immer noch neue Sachen


----------



## SchaebigerLump (2. Oktober 2009)

weiss jemand, ob man den verkaufspreis der items steigern kann? mir wollten bisher alle händler nur 20% des goldwertes für meine sachen geben...


----------



## Spikos (2. Oktober 2009)

Hab mir heute die Collectors gegönnt - bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen, Risen fesselt mich ähnlich wie Gothic früher (jedoch sind die Quests ein wenig altbacken). 

Die 60 Std sind bestimmt für alle 3 Fraktionen nacheinander angesetzt .


----------



## PCTom (2. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ein Problem mit Steam hab das Spiel über Steam geholt, vor ein Paar Tagen und es erscheint auch unter nicht installierte Spiele, nur steht dahinter noch nicht veröffentlicht  obwohl Steam damit wirbt das Spiel ab heute spielen zu können  jetzt wollte ich fragen ob es auch noch bei Anderen der Fall ist ???

hat sich erledigt 23:55 Uhr wurde es freigegeben


----------



## buzty (2. Oktober 2009)

StonedBeer schrieb:


> Servus,
> dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> Nach 20 Stunden Risen flimmern jetzt die Credits über meinen Bildschirm und ich war ganz baff, ich hatte ja angeblich gelesen, dass über 30 Stunden locker drin sind, wenn man die ganze Welt erkundet. Und das habe ich eigentlich auch gemacht, ich bin in jede Ecke gerannt und habe jedes Monster platt gemacht. Naja, aus diesen 20 Stunden jetzt meine Eindrücke.



hm komisch, ich hab schon 1,5 stunden gespielt und bin grad erst dabei die hafenstadt zu erkunden und hab da noch längst nicht alles gesehen (bin direkt nachdem ich auf dem novizenhof war in die stadt gegangen), also kann man schon deutlich mehr zeit da verbringen denk ich .

@StonedBeer: da gibt es immer "auslassen" und "auslassen": es kann ja durchaus sein dass du an schnetzeln und quest fast alles abgeklappert hast aber evtl. hast du dich ja weniger "in der welt rumgetrieben" was ich z.b. in rollenspielen, aber auch bei gta o.ä. immer liebe.


----------



## Bestia (2. Oktober 2009)

So ich hab auch eine Frage, und zwar wie es mit Anti Aliasing in Risen aussieht, weiß da jemand was?


----------



## PCTom (2. Oktober 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> So ich hab auch eine Frage, und zwar wie es mit Anti Aliasing in Risen aussieht, weiß da jemand was?



gibt es nicht


----------



## StonedBeer (2. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also imho habe ich alles gesehen in der Welt von Risen. Ich finde sie recht überschaubar und eigentlich bin ich auch der Typ, der gerade wegen dem erkunden und interessante/mysteriöse/geheime/lustige Sachen finden solche Spiele spielt.


----------



## PCTom (3. Oktober 2009)

StonedBeer schrieb:


> Hm, also imho habe ich alles gesehen in der Welt von Risen. Ich finde sie recht überschaubar und eigentlich bin ich auch der Typ, der gerade wegen dem erkunden und interessante/mysteriöse/geheime/lustige Sachen finden solche Spiele spielt.



ok da bin ich anders ich dreh jeden Stein um 
G3 war eine richtige Mammutaufgabe für mich


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Bestia schrieb:


> So ich hab auch eine Frage, und zwar wie es mit Anti Aliasing in Risen aussieht, weiß da jemand was?





PCTom schrieb:


> gibt es nicht



Also mit Nvidia Karten geht es sobald man über den nHancer oder Umbenennen den Vanguard Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellt.

Triplehead funzt übrigens auch(Auflösung muss man über die Ini einstellen).


----------



## StonedBeer (3. Oktober 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> ok da bin ich anders ich dreh jeden Stein um
> G3 war eine richtige Mammutaufgabe für mich



Hm? Das meinte ich doch genau damit! Ich drehe auch alles um, man weiß ja nie ob vlt ne Karte oder ein Stück papier oder sonstwas drunter ist!


----------



## Bestia (3. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mit Nvidia Karten geht es sobald man über den nHancer oder Umbenennen den Vanguard Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellt.



Danke, gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Maggats (3. Oktober 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> hm komisch, ich hab schon 1,5 stunden gespielt und bin grad erst dabei die hafenstadt zu erkunden und hab da noch längst nicht alles gesehen (bin direkt nachdem ich auf dem novizenhof war in die stadt gegangen), also kann man schon deutlich mehr zeit da verbringen denk ich .
> 
> @StonedBeer: da gibt es immer "auslassen" und "auslassen": es kann ja durchaus sein dass du an schnetzeln und quest fast alles abgeklappert hast aber evtl. hast du dich ja weniger "in der welt rumgetrieben" was ich z.b. in rollenspielen, aber auch bei gta o.ä. immer liebe.




da ist er aber nicht der einzige der es so schnell durchhat. hab momentan 12 h gespielt.hab in der zeit nur das banditenlager fertig und bin gerade in der hafenstadt angekommen. die welt habe ich bis jetzt nur kurz erkundet.

hoffe mal das 30h minimum drin sind. und selbst das ist für ein rpg zu kurz. ich denke gerade an oblivion, da hab ich momentan 224 h auf der uhr und bin immer noch nicht durch


----------



## Juarez91 (3. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt ca. 5 Stunden in der Welt von Risen verbracht und hab die meisten Aufträge im Banditenlager erledigt und bin jetzt im Auftrag von Don Esteban in der Hafenstadt. 

Ich bin vom Spiel absolut begeistert. Fühlt sich wieder an wie Gothic 2.

Wer Rollenspiele mag und noch nicht so richtig von RISEN überzeugt war dem kann ich nur sagen KAUFEN.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## Holdrio (3. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mit Nvidia Karten geht es sobald man über den nHancer oder Umbenennen den Vanguard Kompatibilitätsmodus



In was denn umbenennen, "vanguard.exe"?
Ist es denn überhaupt brauchbar so oder wie bei Wolfenstein wo AA über diesen Trick extreeeeem Leistung frisst.


----------



## Olstyle (3. Oktober 2009)

Genau so.

Also mit meiner GTX280 hatte ich in der Demo trotz SoftTH mit 4604x1050, 2xAA und 4xAF noch um die 20 Frames was dank sauberer Frametimes für mein Empfinden noch angenehm spielbar war.
Allerdings kann man da ja nicht in die Stadt.


----------



## PCTom (3. Oktober 2009)

ich erlaube mir mal diesen Beitrag mit ein Paar Screens bunter zu gestalten  nichts besonderes nur ein Paar Ingamescreens in angehängten Dateien


----------



## Doney (3. Oktober 2009)

also ich weiß nich so recht... aber entwickler hin oder her... in sachen grafik wird gothic 4 die nase wohl weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit vorn haben


----------



## PCTom (3. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> also ich weiß nich so recht... aber entwickler hin oder her... in sachen grafik wird gothic 4 die nase wohl weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit vorn haben




wenns läuft vielleicht schon aber da wäre noch die Story u.s.w.


----------



## buzty (3. Oktober 2009)

naja technisch vllt schon aber was ich bei arcania gesehen hab bislang wirkte gut und ordentlich gearbeitet... aber bei risen hat einfach jede location viel seele... es fühlt sich einfach alles lebendig an. wenn ich bei arcania an das video mit dem riesenbaum in dem die magiergilde ist denke, sah zwar alles für sich gut aus aber der baum stand da so seelenlos rum, einfach in der gegend. gute technik allein reicht nicht, damit eine welt "schön" wirkt. da hoffe ich dass das bei g4 noch aufpoliert wird, aber bis dahin haben wir erstmal risen!


----------



## PCTom (3. Oktober 2009)

buzty schrieb:


> naja technisch vllt schon aber was ich bei arcania gesehen hab bislang wirkte gut und ordentlich gearbeitet... aber bei risen hat einfach jede location viel seele... es fühlt sich einfach alles lebendig an. wenn ich bei arcania an das video mit dem riesenbaum in dem die magiergilde ist denke, sah zwar alles für sich gut aus aber der baum stand da so seelenlos rum, einfach in der gegend. gute technik allein reicht nicht, damit eine welt "schön" wirkt. da hoffe ich dass das bei g4 noch aufpoliert wird, aber bis dahin haben wir erstmal risen!




besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können  Risen das Spiel hat Seele


----------



## Holdrio (3. Oktober 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut bis jetzt, macht wirklich Laune zum weiterspielen!



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mit meiner GTX280 hatte ich in der Demo trotz SoftTH mit 4604x1050, 2xAA und 4xAF noch um die 20 Frames was dank sauberer Frametimes für mein Empfinden noch angenehm spielbar war.
> Allerdings kann man da ja nicht in die Stadt.



Ja läuft wirklich gut mit dem AA Trick, kein Vergleich zu dem Totaleinbruch bei Wolfenstein! 
Mit der 285 gehts in 1920x1200 mit allem max. ingame und 4xAA nie unter 30 bis jetzt, super.
Erst begonnen heute und gerade in die Hafenstadt gekommen, da läufts auch nicht schlechter.
Ha, und nie gecrasht in 3Std. oder sonstige Probs gehabt, das ist auch ein guter Anfang bei nem PB Spiel!


----------



## Conan (4. Oktober 2009)

Mir ist die Welt von Risen manchmal zu "eng". Vermisse öfter einen schönen Weitblick.


----------



## Menthe (4. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das Spiel bisher echt gelungen. @Conan wie meinst du das zu "eng"?


----------



## Conan (4. Oktober 2009)

Equitas schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Spiel bisher echt gelungen. @Conan wie meinst du das zu "eng"?



Man kann nicht so viel kreuz und quer laufen wie in G3. Viele Orte und Straßen sind durch Berge begrenzt. Aber das ist nicht so tragisch


----------



## PCTom (4. Oktober 2009)

Conan schrieb:


> Man kann nicht so viel kreuz und quer laufen wie in G3. Viele Orte und Straßen sind durch Berge begrenzt. Aber das ist nicht so tragisch




nun ja du kannst mit dem Held auch klettern und durchs Dickicht laufen da findet man ab und zu noch ein Paar nette Sachen

und G3 na ja die Grösse war nicht schlecht aber keine Zeit um fertig zu werden wir wissen ja wie das endete


----------



## Doney (4. Oktober 2009)

ich find es ja am geilsten... wenn man ne extrem enge welt hat wo man klar auf einem pfad geführt wird... diese so-hier-ist-deine-welt-nun-geh-hin-wo-du-willst-stimmung aus g3 hat mir 0 gefallen...

ich freu mich dass risen "enger" is...


----------



## LaCroato (4. Oktober 2009)

Also ich find´s Spiel super gelungen und fesselnd!
Zocke seit ca. 16 Stunden und bin grad Stufe 9; keine erwähnenswerten
Bugs aufgefallen bis auf die doofe Tastaturbelegung die sich teilweise nicht wunschgemäß ändern lässt.
Nachts ist es schön gruselig dunkel und man braucht die Fackel endlich mal wieder. Es herrscht erfreulicherweise auch mal wieder schöner Goldmangel und man muss sich 2x überlegen für was man die nächste Kohle ausgibt.
Was mich auch erfreut dass die Tiere kein "Freiwild" in dem Sinne sind dass man die locker gleich umhauen kann.
Wenn ich 4 Geier vor mir sehe überleg´ ich mir 3x ob ich die versuche umzuhauen trotz Jägerrüstung, Ring mit "10+-Schutz-vor-Stichverletzungen" und Lebensenergie 200! 
Was auch köstlich ist:
Wenn man in der Hafenstadt ist und oben bei Carlos ist kann man ja von der Stadtmauer runterspringen wo die Ordenskrieger vor dem Stadttor sind; wenn man dann hinfällt und stirbt kommen derbe Sprüche wie:
_*"Sooo dämlich muss man erstmal sein"*_ mit einem Auslacher! 

Zocke RISEN in 1920x1200 alles auf Anschlag und durch Umbenennung der "Risen.exe" in "Vanguard.exe" mit 4x AA mit fast nie unter 30FPS.
(Restliches System siehe Signatur)

Find´s Spiel klasse... Und jetzt geht´s wieder auf nach Faranga!


----------



## Erzbaron (5. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt am WE auch noch etliche Stunden RISEN gedaddelt und ich finds von Minute zu Minute geiler 

Ich bin am Anfang in den Sumpf gegangen und hab da einige Quests erledigt, die fand ich aber nicht soooooo doll ... bin dann doch noch in die Hafenstadt gelatscht und da gefällts mir richtig gut ..., ok, wenn ich rausdürfte wärs noch cooler aber die Quests sind recht spannend und die Kämpfe wirklich fordernd, die Grafik mag ich auch immer mehr ...

Also nach weiteren ~ 10 Stunden muss ich sagen Risen ist bis auf einige Kritikpunkte (sh. mein letzter Post in diesem Thread) ein absoluter Kracher ... und heute Abend gehts mit Sicherheit wieder nach Faranga


----------



## Xetic (5. Oktober 2009)

Muss sagen das Spiel ist wirklich gut 

Weiss einer zufällig wo ich die 3 goldenen Schüsseln da abgeben muss? Und wie ich aus der Stadt komme?


----------



## Spikos (5. Oktober 2009)

Die goldenen Schüsseln musst du bei Carasco abgeben(Für den Orden), der steht an dem Lagerhaus in der Nähe von Lukor. Wo du die für die Banditen abgeben musst weiß ich leider nicht, aber der letzte der Drillinge meint doch, dass du sie aus der Stadt schaffen sollst!


----------



## PCTom (5. Oktober 2009)

bein Chef der Baditen in der Stadt im Haus wo Olga so gut war


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

Risen is das geilste Spiel seit langem!!!! zwar storytechnisch iwie SEHR viele ähnlichkeiten zu gothic 2 + addon (siehe iwelche scheiben finden um n tor zu öffnen) aber dafür endlich mal keine bugs die alles f***en^^


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich konnte am WE auch endlich ein paar Stunden zocken und muss sagen, dass es sich sehr stark nach Gothic 1/2 anfühlt. Im Sumpf, wie auch in der Hafenstadt wird man immer wieder an die Klassiker erinnert, was bestimmt nicht negativ ist. Alleine schon die Musik in der Nacht ist den ersten Gothic Teilen sehr ähnlich. Allerdings kam die Ernüchterung, als ich in der Hafenstadt ins Wasser gesprungen bin - leider ist mein namenloser Held Nichtschwimmer! Hatte mich schon gefreut, wie in Gothic 2 geheime Eingänge am Hafen zu finden oder zur nächsten Insel schwimmen zu können. 
Ansonsten bin ich bis jetzt auch sehr angetan!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

ja das mit dem schwimmen find ich auch sehr doof...aber okay. ich habe vor glück geheult habe gothic 2 so geliebt, gothic 3 war so ein reinfall und jetzt ist endlich mein messias zurück^^


----------



## Juarez91 (5. Oktober 2009)

Find das mit dem schwimmen auch doof. 

Das spiel entwicklet find ich wirklich mit der Zeit eine immer größere Suchtspirale. Je länger man Spielt desto geiler wirds.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## sNook (5. Oktober 2009)

Nette bilder, dax 

Ich mit meiner derzeitigen 6600GT sehe alles nur vernebelt 
Die sollen mal hinne machen mit ihren HD5850 *mecker*

Zu Risen:
Habt ihr auch öfter das Problem das ihr auf "Mausrad" nicht die Waffe ziehen könnt?
Bei mir ist sowas leider derzeit sehr oft der Fall und kostet mich ordentlich nerven 

Grüße


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

das hatte ich nur einmal am anfang da hab ich 1 gedrückt und alles war fein

ich bin im 4. kapitel und würde gerne erzählen xD

PS: ich spiel total flüssig alles max @ 1920x1080 mit etwa 70-100fps durchschnitt


----------



## TobiMontana (5. Oktober 2009)

bei mir ruckelt es  hab wohl alles auf high... aber wenn ich was rutnerregle spür ich keine verbesserung


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

guck doch mal bei fraps was das so sagt...ansonsten isses bei den hardwareanforderungen des spiels und deiner hardware...
gehts denn auf ganz niedrig?


----------



## TobiMontana (5. Oktober 2009)

Prince_of_Darkness schrieb:


> guck doch mal bei fraps was das so sagt...ansonsten isses bei den hardwareanforderungen des spiels und deiner hardware...
> gehts denn auf ganz niedrig?


der rechner ist doch grad mal 1 jahr alt und spiele wie gta4, far cry 2 und crysis laufen um einiges besser... naja ich resette nachher meinen rechner mal. der läuft bestimmt schon seit 2 wochen ohne ma aus gewesen zu sein


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> der rechner ist doch grad mal 1 jahr alt und spiele wie gta4, far cry 2 und crysis laufen um einiges besser... naja ich resette nachher meinen rechner mal. der läuft bestimmt schon seit 2 wochen ohne ma aus gewesen zu sein



das kann ein grund sein - ein anderer halt dass risen iwas um 4ghz gern hat?


----------



## Spikos (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei mir laggts auch nicht und mein Dualcore ist auf 3 Ghz, hab die gleiche Graka und gleich viel RAM. Keine Ahnung woran das bei dir liegen könnte!

(Sehr konstruktiv, ich weiß.)


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Bei mir laggts auch nicht und mein Dualcore ist auf 3 Ghz, hab die gleiche Graka und gleich viel RAM. Keine Ahnung woran das bei dir liegen könnte!
> 
> (Sehr konstruktiv, ich weiß.)



hmm strange Oo vllt treiber ? oder hitze? ...


----------



## Holdrio (5. Oktober 2009)

Die sehr kurzen aber sehr häufigen FPS Einbrüche sind bei vielen das Problem, auch wenn man eigentlich genug FPS hätte.
Ein guter Tipp im Risenforum war im Nvidiatreiber die Zahl der vorgerendeten Einzelbilder von normalen 3 auf 0 zu stellen.
Hat bei mir und auch anderen doch eine deutliche Besserung bewirkt.


----------



## pinkus (5. Oktober 2009)

Hy,

könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die Ini Tune bzw. wie ich die maximale Grafik aus Risen mit einer 4870 raus hole ?


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich habs gerade durchgespielt - ein nachfolger WIRD kommen bei dem plumpen abspann^^ 
aber es is trotzdem gut gelungen


----------



## TobiMontana (5. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Die sehr kurzen aber sehr häufigen FPS Einbrüche sind bei vielen das Problem, auch wenn man eigentlich genug FPS hätte.
> Ein guter Tipp im Risenforum war im Nvidiatreiber die Zahl der vorgerendeten Einzelbilder von normalen 3 auf 0 zu stellen.
> Hat bei mir und auch anderen doch eine deutliche Besserung bewirkt.


danke werd ich mal probieren! genau das ist mein problem!


----------



## TobiMontana (5. Oktober 2009)

bringt auch nix. ersten 20min wirds besser dannach unverändert, die frameraten brechen alle 2 - 3 sec massiv ein.... oh neee ey fängt ja schon wieder super an...


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte mir ´ne Radeon 5850 kaufen, aber möchte vorher gerne wissen ob Radeons auch Ambient Occlusion unterstüzen?

Ich habe es nämlich mit dem nHancer für Risen erzwungen, und es ist der Knüller in Risen!

Kann ATI das, und gibt es auch Tools für ATI, um es zu erzwingen?

Ach ja, ich habe den Ambient Occlusion Kompatiblitätsmodus im nHancer auf "Fallout 3" gestellt. Und das Häckchen darunter.

Danke


----------



## Torti10825 (6. Oktober 2009)

Wollte mal fragen, ob mein geplantes system Risen bzw. auch Gothic 3 und Fallout 3 auf guten Details spielen würde.

Alles in allem ist es in einem Lian Li Q 07 verbaut, was die wahl der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigt. Deshalb hats auch noch keine, weil ich gerne wissen würde welche ihr empfehlen könnt auf 1 Slot Basis.

System:
Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2,93GHz
Samsung 160GB Sata 2,5" + 500GB extrerne WD
LG GH22NS50 LW
2x2GB Kit DDR2 Ram Mushkin PC2 6400
Zotac 9300 ITX
bequit 350W

Welche Grafikkarte könnt ihr füe die Anforderungen der gelisteten Spiele nennen? Es sollte natürlich ´gute Grafik bei rumspringen und keine WoW Grafik. Half Life 2 läuft auf dem System mit maximalen Details und ich finde, dass die qualität doch drin sein sollte.


----------



## Spikos (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube in dein Gehäuse passt maximal eine HD4670 oder auch garnix, wenn ich mir die Fotos hier so ansehe. Ziemlich enges Gehäuse, findest du nicht?


----------



## Torti10825 (6. Oktober 2009)

mehreren Beiträgen zufolge, passt aufjedenfall eine 9800 Eco von Zotac aber würde die reichen für risen?


----------



## sNook (6. Oktober 2009)

Moin Torti,

ich helfe auch an dieser Stelle mal:

Ich spiele zurzeit mit einer 6600GT flüssig, auch wenn die Grafik bescheiden ist.
Also wirst du mit der 9800 ausreichend viel Spaß haben!


----------



## Doney (6. Oktober 2009)

mit hammer und meißel passt alles rein ^^ ich hatte auch schonmal mit ner 8800gtx zu kämpfen... mit ein bisschen handanlegen... kein problem XD... zwar lag dann meine festplatte auf dem gehäusebioden aber was solls


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Oktober 2009)

es gibt auch eine gtx260 single slot variante...aber ka ob die von der länge passt..


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Kauf dir ne Neue Graka (GF275 oder RA5850) und ein 550 Watt Netzteil.

Zu meinem Thema:
Leider schrieb mir grade ein "AMD.Game-Moderator", man könne Ambient Occlusion bei ATI Radeon nicht erzwingen, wenn es das Spiel nicht selber kann.

Das klingt so "offiziell".
Keiner Erfahrung damit?


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2009)

tifftrip schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Neue Graka (GF275 oder RA5850) und ein 550 Watt Netzteil.
> 
> Zu meinem Thema:
> Leider schrieb mir grade ein "AMD.Game-Moderator", man könne Ambient Occlusion bei ATI Radeon nicht erzwingen, wenn es das Spiel nicht selber kann.
> ...


 
Das soll der "AMD.Game-Moderator" mir mal schriftlich zukommen lassen. Ich glaub der ist schlichtweg zu doof dazu Ambient Occlusion ein- bzw. abzustellen. Bei mir klappt es nämlich ohne Probleme. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Echt? Hast du es erfolgreich "erzwingen" können?
Mit welchem Tool?

Hast du es schon mal bei Risen versucht?


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2009)

tifftrip schrieb:


> Echt? Hast du es erfolgreich "erzwingen" können?
> Mit welchem Tool?
> 
> *Hast du es schon mal bei Risen versucht*?


 
Ich brauchte nix erzwingen, da es bei mir eingeschaltet war. Das ganze geht über die Ingame-Console. 

Ja nee...... ich glaube zu denken, das ich mir einbilde geträumt zu haben, das wir hier über Risen diskutieren.

AmbOcc On...................AmbOcc Off



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

OK. Kannst du mir erklären, wie der Konsolenbefehl ist?
Und wie man sie öffnet?
Wie stark ist ungefähr der fps Einruch?

Der Amd Typ hat mir grade nochmal bestätigt, das es auch nicht mit externen Tools geht.


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Hä? Ich lese grade du hast eine nVidia GTX285????

Es geht darum, ob es mit ´ner ATI Radeon geht, das ist dir nicht entgangen, oder?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (6. Oktober 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Das soll der "AMD.Game-Moderator" mir mal schriftlich zukommen lassen. Ich glaub der ist schlichtweg zu doof dazu Ambient Occlusion ein- bzw. abzustellen. Bei mir klappt es nämlich ohne Probleme.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



You made my Day   

Hast also ne Ati Radeon HD285 GTX oder was?


----------



## BadLuck (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

hat einer von Euch auch das Problem, dass in der Hafenstadt Möbel und eingies andere fehlt? Also die Räume sind leer, Sachen schweben in der Luft...

Ich hab schonmal gegoogelt und es liegt wohl daran, dass man vorher die Demo gespielt hat. Aber es gibt noch keine richtige Lösung. Also, wenn einer von euch das Problem gelöst hat, dann bitte mal die Antwort hier posten. DANKE!


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Besitzt also keiner ne Radeon und Risen hier, was?


----------



## BadLuck (6. Oktober 2009)

Doch hd4870 1gb aber keine Probs!


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Frage war, ob man bei einer Radeon auch Ambient Occlusion zum laufen bringen kann in Risen.


----------



## Olstyle (6. Oktober 2009)

Risen hat ja afaik Engine-intern Ambient Occlusion Unterstützung.
Damit können das alle KArten Darstellen die Sahdermodell 3 unterstützen.
Das Zwingen über Treiber dagegen(was wirklich nur Nvidia macht) ist für Spiele die diese Bildverbesserung von Haus aus überhaupt nicht kennen.


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

OK.  Kann mir dann noch jemand den Konsolen Befehl dafür sagen?
Falls es kein Radeon Tool gibt, das dies kann?


----------



## BadLuck (6. Oktober 2009)

Hat niemand das Problem mit den fehlenden Möbeln in der Hafenstadt?!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (6. Oktober 2009)

fehlende möbel???

mir fehlt nur ein ring der von nelson nämlich^^


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Oktober 2009)

tifftrip schrieb:


> Kauf dir ne Neue Graka (GF275 oder RA5850) und ein 550 Watt Netzteil.
> 
> Zu meinem Thema:
> Leider schrieb mir grade ein "AMD.Game-Moderator", man könne Ambient Occlusion bei ATI Radeon nicht erzwingen, *wenn es das Spiel nicht selber kann.*
> ...


 
Mein Einwand lag genau auf den von mir mit rot hervorghobenen Satzteil. Der sagt in meinen Augen aus, das Risen *kein* Ambient Occlusion unterstützt.
Wenn nun AMD-Pixelbeschleuniger kein Ambient Occlusion beherrschen, hätte der gute Moderator schreiben sollen: "_lieber User, das von Ihnen gewünschte AmbOcc wird von Karten aus unserem Hause nicht unterstütz, und lässt sich somit nicht in entsprechender Software aktivieren. Wir bitten diesen Umstand zu entschuldigen_."
Das ist in meinen Augen ein aussagekräftiger Satz.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2009)

Torti10825 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen, ob mein geplantes system Risen bzw. auch Gothic 3 und Fallout 3 auf guten Details spielen würde.
> 
> Alles in allem ist es in einem Lian Li Q 07 verbaut, was die wahl der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigt. Deshalb hats auch noch keine, weil ich gerne wissen würde welche ihr empfehlen könnt auf 1 Slot Basis.
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier vorbei:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...00-itx-wifi-12-mib-bilder-22.html#post1167158
ITM-Hummel hat eine 4770 von HIS in das Q07 untergekriegt!

*und jetzt** back to TOPIC*:


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die die Rüstung eines Kämpfers und ich würde gern wissen, wo ich die Rüstung eines Hauptmannes bekomme? Wird die mir von Don Esteban wie schon bei der einfachen Kämpferrüstung erst ab einem bestimmten Spielfortschritt angeboten?


----------



## TobiMontana (6. Oktober 2009)

wie es mich aufregt das die fps dauernd einbrechen! obwohl mein system bei den empfohlenen (udn sogar drüber) systemanforderungen liegt!!!!!1 aaaaaarrggh!!! ich dachte die g3 blamage wäre vorbei...


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2009)

fps sind nie stabil, immer dynamisch..
liegt in der natur der sache..


----------



## TobiMontana (6. Oktober 2009)

Lexx schrieb:


> fps sind nie stabil, immer dynamisch..
> liegt in der natur der sache..


klugscheisser. tu nicht so als ob du nicht weiß was ich meine


----------



## tifftrip (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Thor65,

sag mir doch bitte mal wie der Konsolenbefehl lautet,
das Ambient Occlusion einzuschalten?


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2009)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> wie es mich aufregt das die fps dauernd einbrechen! obwohl mein system bei den empfohlenen (udn sogar drüber) systemanforderungen liegt!!!!!1 aaaaaarrggh!!! ich dachte die g3 blamage wäre vorbei...


 
Vielleicht bringt es ja was, wenn Du Risen nur zwei Rechenkerne zuweist. Probier es mal aus!


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Oktober 2009)

tifftrip schrieb:


> Hallo Thor65,
> 
> sag mir doch bitte mal wie der Konsolenbefehl lautet,
> das Ambient Occlusion einzuschalten?



im laufenden spiel "minsky" ohne " eingeben dann mit ^ konsole öffnen und tab drücken dann müsste ambient occlusion oder so erhscienen - da ne 1 hinter unds wird aktiviert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (7. Oktober 2009)

TobiMontana schrieb:


> wie es mich aufregt das die fps dauernd einbrechen! obwohl mein system bei den empfohlenen (udn sogar drüber) systemanforderungen liegt!!!!!1 aaaaaarrggh!!! ich dachte die g3 blamage wäre vorbei...



auf meinem Sys bleiben sie immer sehr konstant, egal was passiert. nur selten gehts mal auf 30fps runter, aber das ist ja bei dem Spiel nicht schlimm  

PS: Spiele auf Full-HD & all max mit 30-45fps  (av = 40fps)


----------



## TobiMontana (7. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> auf meinem Sys bleiben sie immer sehr konstant, egal was passiert. nur selten gehts mal auf 30fps runter, aber das ist ja bei dem Spiel nicht schlimm
> 
> PS: Spiele auf Full-HD & all max mit 30-45fps  (av = 40fps)


 
krass vor allem dein system ist gar nicht sooo viel besser  aaahah ich versuch heute abend mal es auf nur 2 kernen zu zocken


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2009)

TobiMontana

Kannst auch mal probieren ohne Übertaktung zu spielen. Vielleicht rührt die Instabilität daher.


----------



## tifftrip (7. Oktober 2009)

Versuch einfach mal ein anderes Betriebssystem. Egal welches. Dort wird alles anders sein.

Ich hatte massive Streaming Probleme unter Xp. Das lag aber bestimmt nicht an Xp, sondern an irgendetwas seines Zustands.

Dann hab ich auf dem selben PC Server2008 geladen, und die Streaming Ruckler waren nicht mehr existent.


----------



## TobiMontana (7. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> TobiMontana
> 
> Kannst auch mal probieren ohne Übertaktung zu spielen. Vielleicht rührt die Instabilität daher.


nope läuft ja aucha lles andere habs trotzdem mal probiert. hatn ix gebracht. treiber aktualisieren auch nix.... auf 2 kerne zuweisen auch nicht  aaaaaarrgh verfluuuuucht dabei macht es so bock


----------



## Holdrio (7. Oktober 2009)

Auch schon mal nur einem Kern zugewiesen?
Kein Witz, aber einer im Risenforum meinte tatsächlich so lief es dann besser bei ihm.

Hatte es zum Spass auch mal probiert und lief komischerweise gar nicht schlechter eigentlich von den FPS her.

Der Trick mit den Einzelbildern funktioniert dann vielleicht nur bei GT200 Karten, wenn es bei dir nix bringt, dann hilft wohl nur noch ein Patch.

P.S. PhysiX auch schon mal deaktiviert?
Wird auch empfohlen immer wieder.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Oktober 2009)

Mh, ich hab auch n Q6600 @ 3 Ghz und es läuft stabil. Hast du auch die Graka runtergetaktet? Sonst k.A. Vielleicht mal ins Forum >>World of Risen<< gehen und da fragen.


----------



## tifftrip (7. Oktober 2009)

Schaut auch mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rn-spiel-schneller-starten-3.html#post1170350

Hab die optimale Bildverbesserung herausgefunden.


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Oktober 2009)

Risen in der Morgendämmerung mit Ambient Occlusion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (8. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab mal laut den Tipps die Tiefenunschärfe aus gemacht. Das geht ja mal garnicht! Jetzt sieht man überall die Bäume und gegenstände aufpoppen, auch das Gras in der Ferne wirkt sehr unruhig. Nene da lasse ich lieber Tiefenunschärfe an  

Bei einem RPG wie Risen / Gothic ist die Grafik eh egal


----------



## Braineater (8. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Bei einem RPG wie Risen / Gothic ist die Grafik eh egal



Das seh ich genauso...


----------



## Spikos (8. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal laut den Tipps die Tiefenunschärfe aus gemacht. Das geht ja mal garnicht! Jetzt sieht man überall die Bäume und gegenstände aufpoppen, auch das Gras in der Ferne wirkt sehr unruhig. Nene da lasse ich lieber Tiefenunschärfe an
> 
> Bei einem RPG wie Risen / Gothic ist die Grafik eh egal



Egal nicht, aber sie sollte passen und eine gewisse Atmosphäre vermitteln. Ich finde Piranhabytes haben das auch wieder super hingekriegt, ich kann nicht klagen...


----------



## Cleriker (8. Oktober 2009)

Mal was anderes... ich brauch Hilfe!

Ich hab nen Notebook mit zwei 7950GTX, also SLI.
Laut Nvidia ist der aktuellste Treiber dafür der 179.48!?

Beim Desktop bringen die neuen Treiber wie z.B. der 191.03 ja deutliche Frame-erhöhungen, das wäre bei mir auch nötig.
Wiee jemand ob ich jetzt bei dem alten belassen muss?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

probier es doch einfach aus - bzw.: wenn es jetzt gut läuft: warum was ändern?


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

jetzt mal ne grundlegende frage... 

wie spricht man den titel nun aus (meine "clique" (erbärmliches wort XD) teilt sich in der ansicht in zwei "lager")

heißt das spiel:

- REISN
oder
- RISSN

XD bor, klingt die frage in euern ohren auch so bescheuert


----------



## utacat (8. Oktober 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil spreche es als Reisen an.
Gothic wurde ja auch in Englisch ausgesprochen mit t(eitsch)h

Gruß utacat


----------



## Olstyle (8. Oktober 2009)

PCG spicht in den(ersten, zuletzt hab ich nicht drauf geachtet) Videos von "Rissn". Mir persönlich erscheint aber eigentlich "Reisn" passender.


----------



## sNook (8. Oktober 2009)

Aber in den Ankündigungs Movies, auch Trailer genannt, ist immer die Rede von "Rissn" ! Und auch die Entwickler nennen es so. 

Wird demnach wohl auch "Rissn" heissen, oder?
Aber ich denke, jeder kann es nennen, wie er mag


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

naja "reisn" wär logisch weil das auferstanden oder aufgegangen heißt und von to rise (ausgesprochen: reis) kommt...

doch wie erwähnt nennt man es in trailern etc. RISSN...

dolle wurscht... =(


----------



## sNook (8. Oktober 2009)

\Recherche mode on



> „Risen“, schon der Name bereitet manch einem Grundstufe-Englischkönner Probleme. Denn, wie leider schon viel zu oft gehört, spricht man den Titel wirklich mit dem i also NICHT „Reisen“ sonder „Risen“. Das Wort stammt von rising (welches ironischerweise wieder mit ei gesprochen wird [„reising“]) und bedeutet soviel auferstehen (etwa the rising sun). Der Titel wiederum passt wie die Faust aufs Auge auf die Teile der Story die schon bekannt ist.



Quelle: GamingXP.com

\Recherche mode off


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2009)

das wort ist englisch, und korrekt is *risn *bzw. *rissn* (ich würd nur ein s nehmen, da es eher ein weiches s ist)

und hier kann man es auch in nem wörterbuch anhören: risen : Dictionary / Wörterbuch (BEOLINGUS, TU Chemnitz) auf den lautsprecher vom dritten wort klicken, wo halt - wer hätt es gedacht - _risen _steht. 


"reisn" wäre weder korrektes deutsch noch korrektes englisch  aber man denkt halt, weil "to rise" als "tu reis" ausgesprochen wird, dass es "reisn" heißen könnte...


----------



## utacat (8. Oktober 2009)

Guter Link muss man gleich mal zu den Favoriten zufügen. Also risen. Wieder was dazugelernt

MfG utacat


----------



## Doney (8. Oktober 2009)

okay XD


----------



## tifftrip (8. Oktober 2009)

Risen heisst einfach "nach oben gekommen".


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

tifftrip schrieb:


> Risen heisst einfach "nach oben gekommen".


 naja, ich glaub hier heißt es her "auferstanden" oder "emporgekommen" im sinne von "ein neue held ist geboren"


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht aber auch, weil das "Unheil" aus dem Boden einfach so hervorkam, bzw. emporkam!


----------



## feivel (9. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht auch weil kein guter titel eingefallen ist, und momentan alle filme auch so heissen.

rise of cobra rise of bla.bla XD ...


----------



## TobiMontana (9. Oktober 2009)

risen mit i ausgesprochen ist doch  im englischen richtig! wo ist ds problem?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Oktober 2009)

es wird "rissn" gesprochen, fertig. Macht doch nicht solch lange diskussion draus wenns schon mehrmals richtig hier geschrieben wurde!


----------



## tifftrip (9. Oktober 2009)

Hat schon mal damit rumexperimentiert, Umgebungsverdeckung in Risen?

Ingame einschalten, und/oder erzwingen.

Hier nochmal die Anleitung für Ingame einschalten.
Im Spielbildschirm schnell tippen: minsky 
Dann die Taste unter "Escape" drücken (^)
Dann Tabulator drücken.
Da steht es schon. Dann einmal Leerzeichen und on oder off eintippen.
Screenshots machen.

Aber mehr interessiert mich, ob man es dazu noch erzwingen kann mit ATI Tools.
Können eigentlich die ATI Tray Tools so etwas nicht? (erzwingen)


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2009)

was soll "umgebungsverdeckung" überhaupt sein? ^^


----------



## tifftrip (9. Oktober 2009)

Ambient Occlusion.

Hier siehst du meine Screenshots:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rn-spiel-schneller-starten-3.html#post1170350

Präteritum von Rise spricht man ja auch "Rissn" aus, ihr Honks.


----------



## Spikos (9. Oktober 2009)

Habs grad durchgespielt nach fast genau 24 Std (+1 Min). Wirklich etwas kurz... aber man darf gespannt sein, soviel ist sicher.


----------



## PCTom (9. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Habs grad durchgespielt nach fast genau 24 Std (+1 Min). Wirklich etwas kurz... aber man darf gespannt sein, soviel ist sicher.



bin nach 26 Stunden noch im 2ten Akt nutze keine Lösungen und versuche auch jeden Nebenquest zu lösen und alles zu finden b.z.w. herauszufinden  ich werd wohl noch ne Weile zocken bis ich durch bin, jetzt hab ich gerade die 4 Kristallscheiben


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Oktober 2009)

So mach ich das auch. Ich will von Risen länger was haben.


----------



## Maggats (10. Oktober 2009)

hab momentan 35 h gespielt, bin in kapitel 4. aber ab kapitel 4 solls ruckzuck gehen. spiel jetzt erstmal die mainquest nicht weiter sondern erkunde den rest der welt. soviel zum skillen hat man auch nicht. stärke hab ich 160. schwertkampf auf 10 und alle berufe erlernt. jetzt bleibt nur noch armbrust auf 10 zu kloppen, dann hab ich nichts mehr zum skillen


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

braucht risen wirklich nur 2,5 gb festplattenspeicher?!

wie groß sind denn die daten auf der dvd... 

guckt ma bitte nach

danke


----------



## Spikos (10. Oktober 2009)

3,19 GB auf der DVD, auffm PC nur 2,16 GB... Wo speichert Vista da schonwieder alles hin?

(Für was du dich interessierst, Doney !).


Zum Durchspielen nochmal - ja ich hab auch so gut wie jede Quest gemacht, mir fehlen allerdings noch 2 Portsteine. Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wo ich noch Quests hernehmen soll.. Also ist das Spiel für mich an der Stelle beendet .


----------



## Doney (10. Oktober 2009)

so wenig? wow... in der kürze liegt die würze ^^


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Oktober 2009)

Der Puff beim nächtlichen Unwetter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> 3,19 GB auf der DVD, auffm PC nur 2,16 GB... Wo speichert Vista da schonwieder alles hin?
> 
> (Für was du dich interessierst, Doney !).
> 
> ...



Ein Gothic/Risen ist erst beendet, wenn man das Spiel mehrmals in allen Klassen durchgezockt hat, und alle Geheimnisse herausgefunden hat


----------



## Spikos (10. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ein Gothic/Risen ist erst beendet, wenn man das Spiel mehrmals in allen Klassen durchgezockt hat, und alle Geheimnisse herausgefunden hat


... Eigentlich hast du ja Recht, aber mit dem nächsten durchzocken lass ich mir jetzt erstmal Zeit. Bei Gothic(I) war ich dann doch etwas mehr gebunden - obwohl das Ende sich schon ziemlich ähnelt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2009)

So bin auch durch nach nun 1 Tag 22 Stunden und 17 min laut Ingame Anzeige  



Spoiler



bei den Speicherständen(aber am Ende gegen den Titan mit  God Mode ist auch mit schwierig genug und will dazu auch keine Stunden brauchen)...

Anscheinend wird es noch einen 2. Teil geben, wo man gegen weitere Titanen Kämpfen wird mal sehen die Piratentochter wird man hoffentlich dann wiedersehen und auch einige Dinge aus Teil 1 mitnehmen können (wie in Mass Effect und Legend hand of god bzw. weiter Hochleveln können von z.B. bei mir 28 aus).

Am Ende fand ich das Spiel ganz gut aber den ein oder anderen Patch um Lags zu beseitigen die Auftreten da das Spiel weder meine 12 GB RAM ordentlich nutzt noch alle 4 CPU Kerne bzw. 8 Treats. Ein 2. mal durchspielen lohnt auch kaum es sei denn man könnte wie auch schon in 2 anderen Games noch mal weiterspielen mit seinem Hochgelevelten Charakter 

Ich war am Ende in allen Kapiteln zusammen wohl mindestens 3x an jeder Ecke des Games und habe alle Quests gelöst. Ein oder Zwei Stunden habe ich wohl auch verloren da ich zu müde war und nicht mehr weiter fand.


----------



## Maggats (10. Oktober 2009)

kann man eigentlich akrobatik lernen wenn ja wo?

hab noch keinen lehrer dafür gefunden, hab nur son ring für akrobatik.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2009)

@Maggats


Spoiler






Maggats schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich akrobatik lernen wenn ja wo?
> 
> hab noch keinen lehrer dafür gefunden, hab nur son ring für akrobatik.


wie Schlossknacken Stufe 3 im verlauf des Games bei der Piratentochter (Patty) und bei Cid(aber nur Schlossknacken Stufe 3) ich habe beides bei dem Schatzsuche Quest mit ihr bei ihr gelernt


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Oktober 2009)

@ Schumi

Beim nächsten mal bitte richtig Spoilern, du versaust einen sonst echt die Vorfreude. Ich habe deinen Beitrag gleich weggescrollt, weil ich noch was vom Spiel möchte. 

Danke!


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Oktober 2009)

Na ja, viel hat er ja nicht verraten. Ausserdem wusste ich das schon.


----------



## Wendigo (11. Oktober 2009)

Habe das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt und auch nicht viel gesehen, aber das was ich bisher kenne, erinnert mich ja total an Gothic.


----------



## Maggats (11. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler






SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> wie Schlossknacken Stufe 3 im verlauf des Games bei der Piratentochter (Patty) und bei Cid(aber nur Schlossknacken Stufe 3) ich habe beides bei dem Schatzsuche Quest mit ihr bei ihr gelernt



hm da muß ich mal gucken, hab die schatzsucher quest schon feritg. schlösserknacken 3 hab ich auch, ich meine aber es geb keine auswahl akrobatik zu lernen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, viel hat er ja nicht verraten. Ausserdem wusste ich das schon.



Ich meine auch seine Bilder mit dem Endboss. Die hätte er ja nu wirklich nicht als anhang posten müssen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler






Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich meine auch seine Bilder mit dem Endboss. Die hätte er ja nu wirklich nicht als anhang posten müssen


Nah du wirst ihn wohl selbst schon gesehen haben wenn du weißt was er ist,  habe es aber nun gelöscht bzw. das mit meiner Spielzeit/Speicherständen bearbeitet aber wenn man wirklich ein Absoluter Gegner von Spoilern ist sieht man gar nicht erst in so einen Treat rein.



Kann man die Bilder eigentlich überhaupt verstecken ? So wie den Text, wenn man Sie bei PCGH hochlädt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Oktober 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Habe das Spiel noch gar nicht gespielt und auch nicht viel gesehen, aber das was ich bisher kenne, erinnert mich ja total an Gothic.


ja mich auch und finde ich auch sehr nett und sehr gut gemacht



Spoiler



Risen könnte glatt vor Gothic 1 Spielen bzw. vor Gothic 3


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2009)

Mein Schatz


----------



## Spikos (11. Oktober 2009)

Wozu die ganzen Fackeln? Und warum hast du so viel Futter auf den Tasten - bringt bei deinem Level doch eher garnichtsmehr ?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

weil er bestimmt wie ich die fackeln alle zusammengeklaut und gefunden hat. Und was soll man sonst mit dem ganzen Futter machen?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

ich häng grad etwas... ich hab die hafenstadt als erstes besucht, da hab ich soweit quasi alles gmeacht, es sind vlt. noch 4 zusatzquest offen zB den ring des kartenschreibers finden. dann war ich bei der vulkanfestung, hab da IMHO alle quests und bin nun magier, kapitel 2 hat begonnen. ich wollte dann in den osten, um den verschollenen magier zu finden und auch den oger-chef zu finden, doch die gegner da sind mir alle zu hart...  ^^  

mute ich mir da zuviel zu? kann/soll ich vorher noch was anderes machen?


----------



## Spikos (11. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> weil er bestimmt wie ich die fackeln alle zusammengeklaut und gefunden hat. Und was soll man sonst mit dem ganzen Futter machen?



Kochen z.B. anstatt die Lowlvl Brathähnchen draus zu machen . Hab auch soviele Fackeln aber sind nicht nötig als Magier..

@Herbboy 
Solltest vielleicht noch die Quests die du bereits so hast machen. Den "Oger-Chef" kannst du gern versuchen - ich verrate an der Stelle mal nichts, vielleicht schaffst du ihn, vielleicht nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Oktober 2009)

Was mir gerade auffällt, Magier müssen es echt leicht haben, ich bin in die Festung gekommen, und als ich rauskaum war meine Weisheit höher als alles andere, und das nur weil ich die ganzen Bücher, und Steine gelesen habe xD


----------



## Herbboy (11. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Kochen z.B. anstatt die Lowlvl Brathähnchen draus zu machen . Hab auch soviele Fackeln aber sind nicht nötig als Magier..
> 
> @Herbboy
> Solltest vielleicht noch die Quests die du bereits so hast machen. Den "Oger-Chef" kannst du gern versuchen - ich verrate an der Stelle mal nichts, vielleicht schaffst du ihn, vielleicht nicht.


 naja, schon auf dem weg dahin wird es für mich verdammt eng, scharen dieser motten, banden mit 4-5 gnomen, skelette... bin level 9, vlt. is das zu wenig? ich geh nun erstmal zu den banditen, vlt. gibt es da ein paar simplere quests zum leveln. und "schlösser knacken", das hab ich versäumt in der hafenstadt zu lernen, bevor die banditen böse auf mich waren...


@freak: das wäre ja extrem schwer, wenn man als rel. schwacher magier dann erstmal in der welt nach weisheit suchen muss... und viel nutzt es anfangs auch nicht: 4-5 feuerbälle stufe 2 für einen wolf, und dann is das mana erstmal leer... und mit dem kampfstab braucht ich auch immer noch 2-3 treffer für nen normalen wolf, 4-5 für nen schwarzen wolf.


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> weil er bestimmt wie ich die fackeln alle zusammengeklaut und gefunden hat. Und was soll man sonst mit dem ganzen Futter machen?




richtig das ist alles nur geklaut  ich habe zwar Rezepte bin aber irgentwie zu faul zum kochen  ab wann kann man eigentlich Obsidanzweihänder schmieden ??? hab jetzt den Seelenzweihänder aus den 2 Bruchstücken

ich und mein bester Freund 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Oktober 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> richtig das ist alles nur geklaut  ich habe zwar Rezepte bin aber irgentwie zu faul zum kochen  ab wann kann man eigentlich Obsidanzweihänder schmieden ???
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Spoiler



sobald du ein Schwert von den Echsenleuten hast und es einem Schmied in der Hafenstadt zeigst, braust aber auch etwas Gold dazu...


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> So bin auch durch nach nun 1 Tag 22 Stunden und 17 min laut Ingame Anzeige
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie hast du eigentlich geschafft alles so hoch auszubauen


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sobald du ein Schwert von den Echsenleuten hast und es einem Schmied in der Hafenstadt zeigst, braust aber auch etwas Gold dazu...



Bastard hab ich schon ich meine den Zweihänder


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler






PCTom schrieb:


> wie hast du eigentlich geschafft alles so hoch auszubauen



hatte nur Schwert auf max. die anderen in diesem Bereich durch Cheats und Mana auch nur durch Cheats, habe ich nur genutzt da ich 5000 Gold brauchte um eine Rüstung zu bekommen / Hauptmann Rüstung bei Banditen hatte zu den Zeitpunkt in dem Moment nur 300 und keine Chance anders noch mal an so viel ran zu kommen ohne viele Stunden noch mal alle Gegenden zu durchsuchen...habe dann auch gleich viel mehr Geld gecheatet und mir alles was ich je verkauft hatte, zurück gekauft / so in den letzten etwa 10 Spiel Stunden eher weniger / sonst habe ich ohne Cheats gespielt und God-Mode nur gegen den Endgegner genutzt weil ich nicht viele Stunden gegen den Kämpfen wollte



PCTom schrieb:


> Bastard hab ich schon ich meine den Zweihänder


ich dachte du wolltest Obsidan Schwerter Schmieden ist egal ob Ein/Zwei/oder Bastard wenn du genug Obisdian hast 12 dann beim Schmied bzw. seinem Helfer zu kaufen in der Hafenstadt und ich glaube nur da im Banditenlager geht es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Oktober 2009)

bitte löschen warum kann ich das eigentlich nicht selbst ?


----------



## PCTom (11. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> hatte nur Schwert auf max. die anderen in diesem Bereich durch Cheats und Mana auch nur durch Cheats, habe ich nur genutzt da ich 5000 Gold brauchte um eine Rüstung zu bekommen / Hauptmann Rüstung bei Banditen hatte zu den Zeitpunkt in dem Moment nur 300 und keine Chance anders noch mal an so viel ran zu kommen ohne viele Stunden noch mal alle Gegenden zu durchsuchen...habe dann auch gleich viel mehr Geld gecheatet und mir alles was ich je verkauft hatte, zurück gekauft / so in den letzten etwa 10 Spiel Stunden eher weniger / sonst habe ich ohne Cheats gespielt und God-Mode nur gegen den Endgegner genutzt weil ich nicht viele Stunden gegen den Kämpfen wollte



ahh OK ich hab mich schon gewundert bei mir reichts nur für Schwert 10 dann setzt ich noch auf Armbrust und alle Berufe und Spezialfähigkeiten 

Puhh ich dachte schon ich hab total verskillt, dabei nutze ich schon fleißig Permanenttränke


----------



## Spikos (12. Oktober 2009)

Weisheit ist übrigens nur dazu da um neue "Siegel" zu erlernen - damit kannst du dann höherstufige Runen verwenden (Stufe 3 braucht aber schon 150 Weisheit, Stufe 4 dann 200) und hat keinen weiteren Kampfwert, jedenfalls konnte ich nichts feststellen!


----------



## Monocus (12. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [...] und God-Mode nur gegen den Endgegner genutzt weil ich nicht viele Stunden gegen den Kämpfen wollte





Spoiler



Du brauchst keine Stunden um den zu besiegen (ich hab ~10 min gebraucht).
Der Titan ist nur eben nur dann verwundbar, wenn er gehockt da sitzt,
sonst hat es keinen Sinn auf den einzuschlagen.
Ansonsten muss man doch nur die Angriffe abblocken/denen ausweichen und warten bis er wieder in diese Hockposition geht - da ist eigentlich nichts schwer dran.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler



ja schon wenn man dann noch Heiltränken ständig schlucken muss und aufpassen nicht den Boden zu verlieren...nicht mehr ganz so einfach aber durchaus möglich und das mit Stunden war wohl übertrieben wenn man zwischendurch Speichert und wieder lädt


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Weisheit ist übrigens nur dazu da um neue "Siegel" zu erlernen - damit kannst du dann höherstufige Runen verwenden (Stufe 3 braucht aber schon 150 Weisheit, Stufe 4 dann 200) und hat keinen weiteren Kampfwert, jedenfalls konnte ich nichts feststellen!


 
ich hab das immer noch nicht so ganz raus, ist das korrekt, dass man als zauber eigentlich nur feuerball, magisches geschoss und diesen frostzauber hat, und ALLES andere geht nur über spruchrollen, für die man dann wiederum, um sie herzustellen, höhere siegel beherrschen muss?

das wär echt toll, da verbraucht man 5 spruchrollen, um es durch nen tempel zu schaffen, in dem man EINE zutat zur hestellrung einer anderen spruchrolle findet... 


bei der weisheit stocke ich btw bei 96 oder so - ich hab schon die hafenstadt, banditenlager und vulkanfestung druch - wo sind denn bitte noch so viele buchständer versteckt, um auf 200 zu kommen, bevor das spiel nicht eh schon zu ende ist? ich war auch schon in rel. vielen burgruinen usw. ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ***


an diversen Ringen in den Ruinen hast schon gezogen / gibt da einige Geheimgänge

man könnte allein durch die Bücher auch auf 220 oder mehr kommen aber 200 ist max.


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

hat hier noch jemand außer mir das gefühl dass arcania mist wird =(


----------



## sNook (12. Oktober 2009)

Nein, ich hoffe genauso drauf, wie auf Risen 
Ich denke aber , es wird bei Arcania auch nicht an bugs mangeln


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> hat hier noch jemand außer mir das gefühl dass arcania mist wird =(


ja so wie Operation Flashpoint 2 was nicht mehr viel mit 1 oder Arma 1 oder 2 zu tun hat


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

was ist nur aus der welt geworden...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> was ist nur aus der welt geworden...


Echt blöd das die Firmen die die Spiel nur Vermarkten sollen die Namensrechte haben...und der Entwickler alles unter neuem Namen raus bringen muss. Und wer ist für die Bugs Verantwortlich die Vermarkter die den Entwicklern entweder nicht genug Geld geben und oder Spiele zu früh auf den Markt zwingen 

______________________________________________________________________________
und wofür für bessere Börsenkurse und immer höhere unrealistische Gewinne. Am besten alle Politiker,Börsenmakler und vor allem Anwälte aufhängen, eine Revolution muss her.....!!!so geht das nicht weiter...

Politiker weil Sie lügen: Steuersenkung versprechen aber Automaut wollen /davon war vor der Wahl keine Rede...oder oder oder gibt noch viel mehr z.B. die letzte Mehrwertsteuererhöhung

Börsenmakler: viel zu viel Spekulation

Anwälte: Recht verdrehen und selbst schuldige raushauen bzw. viel zu niedrige Strafen herausholen z.B. durch Schuldunfähigkeit so ein Schwachsinn hoch 10

________

alles vielleicht etwas übertrieben aber mit Absicht

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

eben... sch*** kapitalismus...  obwohl... OMG wie säh das ganze bei verstaatlichung der spielebranche aus XD


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> eben... sch*** kapitalismus...  obwohl... OMG wie säh das ganze bei verstaatlichung der spielebranche aus XD


Kunst sollte man nicht verstaatlichen oder zu stark Zensieren das ist alles andere als gut denn jegliche Kreativität wäre wohl verloren am ende sieht alles gleich aus.


----------



## Doney (12. Oktober 2009)

dann halt doch ne revolte...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> dann halt doch ne revolte...


Richtig mit CDU und FDP wird es jedenfalls für ganz Arme, Arme und nicht wirklich Reiche nur schlechter. Leuten die mehr als genug Geld haben kann man auch höhere Steuern zumuten bzw. Gehaltsobergrenzen für Manager und keine Abfindungen für schlechte Manager.


----------



## Altair94 (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiel das Spiel seit einem Tag und ich werde von Minute zu Minute süchtiger.
Ma ne kurze Frage: Wo bekommt man so ne Perlenkette für die Frau her? Ich bin schon jede Quest und jedes Haus abgeklappert aber ich find keine.

Edit: Ganz vergessen: Wo sind die Teleportsteine für Banditenlager und Hafenstadt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Altair94 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel das Spiel seit einem Tag und ich werde von Minute zu Minute süchtiger.
> Ma ne kurze Frage: Wo bekommt man so ne Perlenkette für die Frau her? Ich bin schon jede Quest und jedes Haus abgeklappert aber ich find keine.


so genau kann ich das leider nicht sagen aber es gibt im Spiel mindesten 3-4 davon


----------



## Bioschnitzel (12. Oktober 2009)

Altair94 schrieb:


> Also ich spiel das Spiel seit einem Tag und ich werde von Minute zu Minute süchtiger.
> Ma ne kurze Frage: Wo bekommt man so ne Perlenkette für die Frau her? Ich bin schon jede Quest und jedes Haus abgeklappert aber ich find keine.
> 
> Edit: Ganz vergessen: Wo sind die Teleportsteine für Banditenlager und Hafenstadt?



Banditenlager beim Don (oder finscher?!) 

Hafenstadt von Belschwur.


----------



## PCTom (12. Oktober 2009)

na wer weiß wo ich bin 

Bild im Anhang


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler






PCTom schrieb:


> na wer weiß wo ich bin
> 
> Bild im Anhang


Ich glaube im Vulkan kurz vor dem Endgegner noch 5 min laufen ...  oder in einem der anderen 5 Priestergräber genauer kann ich es nur sagen wenn ich das Spiel starte und etwas hin und her Teleportiere


----------



## PCTom (12. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ich glaube im Vulkan kurz vor dem Endgegner noch 5 min laufen ...  oder in einem der anderen 5 Priestergräber genauer kann ich es nur sagen wenn ich das Spiel starte und etwas hin und her Teleportiere



Kapitel 3 erst


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (12. Oktober 2009)

Spoiler






PCTom schrieb:


> Kapitel 3 erst


bis auf in den Vulkan und durch die blauen Magischen-Schilde kommst auch da schon in alle Höllen rein



Ich starte mal doch eben das Game im Fernsehen kommt ja ehe nichts was ich nicht schon mal gesehen habe. 
Hat auch nicht geholfen... kurz mal etwas durch die Tempel zu Teleportieren


----------



## Juarez91 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja das mit den Büchern find ich schon auch irgendwie krass, werds vielleicht nochmal als Magier probieren (bin momentan Bandit).

Ich muss sagen, das Spiel wird von Minute zu Minute GEILER. Muss jetzt geraden die Priestergräber aufsuchen und ich bin kaum mehr vom Monitor wegzukriegen.

Die Story find ich nimmt ab dem 3.Kapitel  so richtig fahrt auf und ich will einfach immer weiterspielen um zu erfahren, wie's weiter geht.

BRAVO Piranha Bytes 

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## PCTom (12. Oktober 2009)

Juarez91 schrieb:


> Ja das mit den Büchern find ich schon auch irgendwie krass, werds vielleicht nochmal als Magier probieren (bin momentan Bandit).
> 
> Ich muss sagen, das Spiel wird von Minute zu Minute GEILER. Muss jetzt geraden die Priestergräber aufsuchen und ich bin kaum mehr vom Monitor wegzukriegen.
> 
> ...




stimmt geb ich Dir Recht




die Frage wann ich einen Obsidanzweihänder schmieden kann hat sich erledigt


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

wie is das eigentlich mit den teleportsteinen? bin nun genau anfang kapitel 3 und hab erst 6 stück, und bei 3-4 stück hab ich das gefühl "wofür zur hölle...?" - also, ich sag mal: erst am ende von tempel XY findet man den teleportstein für eben diesen tempel, der tempel is aber halt schon leergefegt - muss man denn überhaupt je nochmal dahin zurück? ^^

und wo findet man die? ich hab eben den stein für die ostküste nahe des jägers bei einem auf dem freien feld rumlaufenden echsenkrieger gefunden - war das reiner zufall, oder war das so vorgesehen, dass der den stein hat und sich mir da in den weg stellt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie is das eigentlich mit den teleportsteinen? bin nun genau anfang kapitel 3 und hab erst 6 stück, und bei 3-4 stück hab ich das gefühl "wofür zur hölle...?" - also, ich sag mal: erst am ende von tempel XY findet man den teleportstein für eben diesen tempel, der tempel is aber halt schon leergefegt - muss man denn überhaupt je nochmal dahin zurück? ^^
> 
> und wo findet man die? ich hab eben den stein für die ostküste nahe des jägers bei einem auf dem freien feld rumlaufenden echsenkrieger gefunden - war das reiner zufall, oder war das so vorgesehen, dass der den stein hat und sich mir da in den weg stellt?


War wohl so vorgesehen die anderen findet man größtenteils auch bei Echsenkriegern 



Spoiler



wenn man Sie erledigt hat und zu einigen der Orte muss man in Kapitel 5 zurück und durch solche stellen durch wie in dem Bild da von PC Tom denn diese Kraftfelder kann man wie die roten später aufheben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy

Das wirst du alles sehen wenn du weiterspielst. :p


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Oktober 2009)

> Ja das mit den Büchern find ich schon auch irgendwie krass, werds vielleicht nochmal als Magier probieren (bin momentan Bandit).
> 
> Ich muss sagen, das Spiel wird von Minute zu Minute GEILER. Muss jetzt geraden die Priestergräber aufsuchen und ich bin kaum mehr vom Monitor wegzukriegen.
> 
> ...



Lustig, denn ich finde, dass das Game ab Akt 3 rapide abbaut. Ab Akt 3 gilt es überwiegend Echsenmenschen in Dungeons zu töten und das wird imo ziemlich schnell ziemlich öde.


----------



## Maggats (13. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Lustig, denn ich finde, dass das Game ab Akt 3 rapide abbaut. Ab Akt 3 gilt es überwiegend Echsenmenschen in Dungeons zu töten und das wird imo ziemlich schnell ziemlich öde.



das stimmt allerdings. deswegen mach ich auch eine kleine pause mittendrin 

am anfang hab ich nur vor dem game geklebt, aber die stimmung ist irgendwie auf einmal umgeschlagen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Oktober 2009)

Maggats schrieb:


> das stimmt allerdings. deswegen mach ich auch eine kleine pause mittendrin
> 
> am anfang hab ich nur vor dem game geklebt, aber die stimmung ist irgendwie auf einmal umgeschlagen


spielt man doch aber weiter man will ja wissen wie es aus geht 



Spoiler



auch wenn es am ende nicht wirklich aus geht sondern eher ein Cliffhanger ist wie auch bei Crysis


----------



## Juarez91 (13. Oktober 2009)

Ja gut das mit der Jagd auf die Echsenmenschen stimmt. Aber mir wirds halt nicht langweilig, weil mich die Story vorantreib, ich will einfach wissen was als nächstes geschehen wird.
Außerdem find ich dass die Story am Anfang sehr träge voran geht, man macht halt alle möglichen Aufträge für die einzelnen Fraktionen aber man weiß eben nicht was auf der Insel wirklich vor sich geht. Und ab dem 3.Kapitel bekomme ich allmählich die Antworten auf die Fragen, die ich mir im Laufe der ersten Kapitel gestellt habe.

Aber das ist natürlich auch alles eine Geschmacks und Ansichts Sache.

Mfg Juarez91


----------



## PCTom (13. Oktober 2009)

Juarez91 schrieb:


> Ja gut das mit der Jagd auf die Echsenmenschen stimmt. Aber mir wirds halt nicht langweilig, weil mich die Story vorantreib, ich will einfach wissen was als nächstes geschehen wird.
> Außerdem find ich dass die Story am Anfang sehr träge voran geht, man macht halt alle möglichen Aufträge für die einzelnen Fraktionen aber man weiß eben nicht was auf der Insel wirklich vor sich geht. Und ab dem 3.Kapitel bekomme ich allmählich die Antworten auf die Fragen, die ich mir im Laufe der ersten Kapitel gestellt habe.
> 
> Aber das ist natürlich auch alles eine Geschmacks und Ansichts Sache.
> ...



richtig der Eine mag es so der Andere halt anders 
Hauptsache ist das Allen das Game etwas gebracht bzw gefallen hat


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

man ey, bin im Wohnheim wegen Berufsschule und hab nur nen Netbook hier, und ich muss ne Woche noch bis freitag warten bis ich weiterzoggn kann, ich halts hier nicht aus xD 

Dazu kommt noch das mein Kumpel hier mitn Gaming-Laptop Risen zockt, sowas musste ja kommen xD


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> man ey, bin im Wohnheim wegen Berufsschule und hab nur nen Netbook hier, und ich muss ne Woche noch bis freitag warten bis ich weiterzoggn kann, ich halts hier nicht aus xD
> 
> Dazu kommt noch das mein Kumpel hier mitn Gaming-Laptop Risen zockt, sowas musste ja kommen xD


 

[bilt.de] *Streit wegen Killerspiel.* _Bei einem Streit um die Nutzung eines spielefähigen Notebooks erschlug ein Berufsschüler seinen Kollegen mit einem Besenstiel und den Worten "JAAA! Stabkampf Stufe 6 - da guckste nur, du dumme Echse!". In Verdacht steht ein Zusammenhang zum Killerspiel "Risen", das von einem skrupellosen Schiffbrüchigen handelt, der sich auf einer Insel das Vertrauen von ahnungslosen Geistlichen und kommerziellen Archäologen erschleicht, um an Gold zu kommen. Dabei beraubt er die Natur ihrer Erzeugnisse, tötet wehrlose Tiere und metzelt auch Menschen, die ihm im Weg stehen, nieder. In dem Spiel finden Außenseiter eine Bestätigung, dass sie Helden seien, und versinken daher zunehmend in einer nicht-existenten Fantasiewelt. Kritiker bestätigen, dass durch den Realitätsverlust und die Aussage des Spiels, dass man mit Gewalt zum Helden wird, die Tat verursacht worden sein könnte._ _Zudem könne man anhand des Spiel lernen, wie man mit einem Besenstiel tötet._


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2009)

schei*e ich kann nichtmehr, lachkrampf


----------



## PCTom (13. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [bilt.de] *Streit wegen Killerspiel.* _Bei einem Streit um die Nutzung eines spielefähigen Notebooks erschlug ein Berufsschüler seinen Kollegen mit einem Besenstiel und den Worten "JAAA! Stabkampf Stufe 6 - da guckste nur, du dumme Echse!". In Verdacht steht ein Zusammenhang zum Killerspiel "Risen", das von einem skrupellosen Schiffbrüchigen handelt, der sich auf einer Insel das Vertrauen von ahnungslosen Geistlichen und kommerziellen Archäologen erschleicht, um an Gold zu kommen. Dabei beraubt er die Natur ihrer Erzeugnisse, tötet wehrlose Tiere und metzelt auch Menschen, die ihm im Weg stehen, nieder. In dem Spiel finden Außenseiter eine Bestätigung, dass sie Helden seien, und versinken daher zunehmend in einer nicht-existenten Fantasiewelt. Kritiker bestätigen, dass durch den Realitätsverlust und die Aussage des Spiels, dass man mit Gewalt zum Helden wird, die Tat verursacht worden sein könnte._ _Zudem könne man anhand des Spiel lernen, wie man mit einem Besenstiel tötet._


  ein  guter Witz 
Besen Stabkampf +6 lol


----------



## Caspar (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hoffe ich kann mich auch bald mit dem Besenstiel durch die Menge hacken!  Ich habe das Game seit dem ersten Tag... Gamestop... sogar mit Popelgnom... jedoch will ich es ordentlich zocken und genießen. Mit meinem jetzigen System ist das leider nicht möglich... aber das wird bald, ebenso ein 26" Monitor und ne Teufel Anlage. Dann kanns richtig losgehen... muharhar *freu*


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. Oktober 2009)

Rofl, das könnte glatt n CSU-Politiker verfasst haben.


----------



## BlackBetty466 (14. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [bilt.de] *Streit wegen Killerspiel.* _[...]_




LOOOL

Echt schön zensursula-mässig verdreht, überspitzt und zusammengefasst. Der ahnungslose bilt.de-Leser würde uns Risen-Zocker für perverse Tötungsfanatiker halten


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Oktober 2009)

richtig wer Bild ließt ist klar im Nachteil

Bild dir die Meinung der Bild


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2009)

naja, bei der CSU bin ich nicht, hab nicht mal verwandte "da unten" 


@topic: bin nun in kapitel3, wo man die große zugbrücke runterlassen soll, in einem riesen höhlensystem. kommt da da oft vor, dass man gleich 4 echsenkrieger als gegner hat? dann muss ich nämlich wohl lieber nochmal leveln gehen (bin level 17 oder so magier) ^^   kann man als "fertiger" magier denn noch banditenquests bekommen? ich hab nur die eine mit dem tempel und eine miniquest mit nem wurm bekommen - alle anderen sind mir gegenüber unfreundlich gestimmt...


----------



## Spikos (14. Oktober 2009)

Ach Herbboy.. immer diese Fragen.. stells als Magier mit n bisschen Tücke an (ich weiß jetzt nicht auf was du geskillt bist aber ich hab mich für die magischen Geschosse entschieden), baller ein oder zwei Echsen um, renn weg, schmeiß dir im Laufen nen Trank rein und baller die andern beiden um. Ansonsten spiel viel mit F8 und F9, hatte manchmal echt Pech mit den Viechern im Nahkampf. So solltest du das dann auch hinkriegen .


----------



## LK1801 (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, 
Hab ein problem, wenn ich wie im Artikel die Kantenglättung aktiviere flimmern die schatten ziemliich stark! Was jemand was man dagegen machen kann? Hat jemand das gleiche problem?
PS: Habe eine fabrikneue HD5850.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (17. Oktober 2009)

> Zitat von *Bestia*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 



> Zitat von *PCTom*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Also mit Nvidia Karten geht es sobald man über den nHancer oder Umbenennen den Vanguard Kompatibilitätsmodus einstellt.
> 
> Triplehead funzt übrigens auch(Auflösung muss man über die Ini einstellen).



Unter Windows 7 x64 hab ich übrigens weder mit nhancer noch mit Umbenennen der risen.exe was erreichen können.

Allerdings funzen die Globalen Einstellungen im Nvidia Treibermenü.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Oktober 2009)

Dumpfi~ schrieb:


> Allerdings funzen die Globalen Einstellungen im Nvidia Treibermenü.



das sollte gehen denn dann war Sie aktiv bei mir glaube ich aber Beweisen könnte ich das nicht


----------



## Doney (17. Oktober 2009)

Dumpfi~ schrieb:


> Unter Windows 7 x64 hab ich übrigens weder mit nhancer noch mit Umbenennen der risen.exe was erreichen können.
> 
> Allerdings funzen die Globalen Einstellungen im Nvidia Treibermenü.



der affe lol.  ich bepiss mich glei


----------



## Betschi (17. Oktober 2009)

Hey leute hab mal ne Frage: Bei der Quest in der man alle Magier in der Festung finden soll, kann ich Pallas nicht finden. Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG 

Betschi


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

pallas, hmm... entweder das ist der, der am eingang der festung quasi an den "rezeption" steht  oder das der, der immer in der bibliothek ist, also in der bibliothek, von der aus man zur geheimen bibliothek runtergehen kann.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (18. Oktober 2009)

Pallas ist der Kerl an der Rezeption 

Der andere ist Abrax


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2009)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Pallas ist der Kerl an der Rezeption
> 
> Der andere ist Abrax


 
nein, abrax ist ja der alchemist der IN der geheimen bibliothek - ich meinte mit dem anderen typen den, der in der "normalen" bibliothek am lesen ist. da, wo dann dann der lange geheimgang erst anfängt, der ZUR geheimen Biblitothek runtergeht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

das ist da in der Gegend nicht der einzige Geheimgang da gibt noch einen weiteren sehr schönen


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> das ist da in der Gegend nicht der einzige Geheimgang da gibt noch einen weiteren sehr schönen


 
wo denn, und wo führt der hin? du meinst aber nicht einfach den von abrax' labor ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wo denn, und wo führt der hin? du meinst aber nicht einfach den von abrax' labor ?



den durch das Wein Fass in dem kein Wein ist geht bei dem Eingestürzten Raum (unten)los in den Weinkeller

Tip an einem Ring ziehen


----------



## Falb (19. Oktober 2009)

Dumpfi~ schrieb:


> Unter Windows 7 x64 hab ich übrigens weder mit nhancer noch mit Umbenennen der risen.exe was erreichen können.
> 
> Allerdings funzen die Globalen Einstellungen im Nvidia Treibermenü.




Das umbenennen der Risen.exe in Vanguard.exe und das damit zusammenhängende Ermöglichen von AA klappt zumindest unter Vista problemlos.

Desweiteren sieht Risen imo auch wirklich nur mit 4 Fach Super-Sampling AA richtig schön aus. Sehr ruhige Texturen, inbesondere die Vegetation sieht immens besser aus als ohne oder mit Multisampling AA.

Allerdings ist es für meine Hardware auch ein ganz schöner Gewaltakt....


----------



## Dumpfi~ (19. Oktober 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> der affe lol.  ich bepiss mich glei



lol. 
Hab ich mir auch gedacht.

Weiss übrigens jemand wie man diesen Heiltrank Quest im Hafenviertel zuende bekommt?
Ich hab jetzt alle Tränke von Belschwur verteilt, aber kann Ihn immer noch nicht abschliessen. Komisch...

Grüsse


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

dann fehlt offenbar doch noch irgendein heiltrank... hast du zB auch der kranken frau am tor einen gebracht?


----------



## Dumpfi~ (19. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dann fehlt offenbar doch noch irgendein heiltrank... hast du zB auch der kranken frau am tor einen gebracht?



Alle, die auf der Liste standen hab ich versorgt.
Die kranke Frau ist ja Martha, die auch auf der Liste steht.

Gibt es evtl noch mehr, die nicht drauf stehen und die man trotzdem nen Trank geben muss?

Ich hab jetzt 1 std. damit verbracht mit jedem in der stadt zu sprechen. ^^

Gruss

Edit: Erledigt, ich hatte Cole vergessen :schäm


----------



## utacat (19. Oktober 2009)

Nein,es sind nur die fünf. Für Martha muss man noch ein Bett besorgen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

HILFE, ich komm nicht weiter - ich bin bei der Quest Kapitel 4 mit der Titanenrüstung. 

4/5 Teilen hab ich schon. Jetzt bin ich in dem Tempel im Norden, vor dessen Eingang eine Aschebestie stand und wo man nur mit "Levitation" rüberkommt. Da, wo hinter der magischen Barriere gleich 3 Echsenkrieger warten.

Problem: nachdem ich jeden zugänglichen RAUm begutachtet hatte und dann 10 min nicht weiterkam, schaute ich in eine Komplettlösung.  Da stand u.a., man solle vom Eingang aus direkt in den Raum links vorne, wo eine Büste steht, die Büste nehmen und wieder in den Hauptraum. Nur: sobald ich de Büste wegnehme, geht ein Gittertor zu - wie soll das dann gehen? Der Raum mit der anderen Büste wäre kein problem, da könnte nn man durch nen Spalt als Nautilius raus...


----------



## Spikos (20. Oktober 2009)

Kannst du direkt auf die Statue sehen? Dann solltest dus mit Telekinese versuchen, weiß gerade nichtmehr welcher Tempel das ist...

Edit: Ein Screenshot wäre mehr als hilfreich .


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

Spikos schrieb:


> Kannst du direkt auf die Statue sehen? Dann solltest dus mit Telekinese versuchen, weiß gerade nichtmehr welcher Tempel das ist...
> 
> Edit: Ein Screenshot wäre mehr als hilfreich .


 
thx, ich hab es inzwischen auch selber einfach mal mit telekinese probiert, obwohl das total unlogisch ist (das tor müßte an sich ja auch dann runtergehen, sobald die büste vom sockel "schwebt"...) - und DAS war die lösung... in der komplettlösung beo PCG stand "_... in der Sie auf einem Altar die Büste eines Königs finden; nehmen Sie die Büste an sich und kehren Sie in die vorige Kammer zurück_" - also als ob man wirklich reingehen und die nehmen müßte... 

naja, morgen wird der inquisitor und der titan geplättet   heißt der eigentlich Kahn?


----------



## Maischi (20. Oktober 2009)

Habs gerade durchgespielt. Schade find ich, dass man wie auch in G3 nach der Endsequenz die Insel nicht weiter erkunden kann. 

Ich war Meistermagier stufe 25 als ich mit dem Titanen gekäpft habe. In einem Forum hab ich gelesen "... bin Stufe 17 und habe soeben das 2. kapitel begonnen..." da hab ich also was falsch gemacht. 

Nur eben als Magier hat man es sehr schwer hab immer nen Bogen um das ganze Viehzeug gemacht. Habe den Feuerball bis Stufe 10 gelevelt, war vllt nen Fehler und die magischen Geschosse wären die besere Wahl gewesen(hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt schon beide Kristalle und damit freie Wahl). Schade fand ich auch das es keine Manaregeneration gab, hätte vieles leichter gemacht und man hätte auch durch die Waldtiere problemlos metzeln können ohne Angst zu haben das bei den richtigen Gegnern die Manatränke ausgehen.

War ein sehr schönes Spiel mit kaum Fehlern, hatte bloß ab und an mal so einen Speicherüberlauffehler nach längerer Spielzeit. Der RAM war noch frei aber nachdem das Spiel schon 1,6gb in den Speicher geladen hatte kam eine Fehlermeldung das ich doch mehr Speicher bereitstellen soll. Ok, der F8-taste sei dank immer gut gegangen 

Nach dem ich jetzt G1-G3 & Risen gespielt habe, muss ich sagen das mir G3 mit dem Community-Patch am meisten gefallen hat - die Spielwelt war deutlich größer und als Magier hatte man es durch die Manaregeneration mehr Spaß.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

Maischi schrieb:


> Ich war Meistermagier stufe 25 als ich mit dem Titanen gekäpft habe. In einem Forum hab ich gelesen "... bin Stufe 17 und habe soeben das 2. kapitel begonnen..." da hab ich also was falsch gemacht.


 ich bin sogar nur level 22 oder 23 und schon beim titanen... 

wie besiegt man den titanen eigentlich? ich seh nicht mal dessen lebenskraftbalken und bin schon 4 mal gestorben, hab erstmal ne pause eingelegt...  wirken feuerbälle überhaupt gegen den?


----------



## Maischi (20. Oktober 2009)

Hilft alles nix. Kannst ihn nur mit seinen eigenen Waffen schlagen 

immer wenn er die weißen geschosse aufläd, musst du sie sobald sie auf dich niederfliegen mit dem Schild zurück reflektieren. Wenn du ihn triffst, geht er vor dir in die knie und du kannst ihn mit dem Hammer/der Axt abfautzen. Nicht wundern nach dem schlag passiert nich viel nur so eine Art Feuerwelle und er steht dann aus der Hocke auf und man sieht so goldene Adern an ihm leuchten. Besser ist es du machst dich nach dem Schlag sofort wieder aus dem Staub. Ich weiß nicht wieviel mal man das machen muss aber so 6-10 kann es bestimmt sein. Bleib geduldig und achte auf die verschwindenden Bodenplatten.

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

o.k, thx


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Oktober 2009)

Und immer Speichern nach erfolgreichem Angriff oder nach 2 oder 3.


----------



## Spikos (20. Oktober 2009)

So schwer isses nun auch nicht Schumi wenn du den Trick raus hast - is doch nicht Tetris auf Level 10 . War übrigens Level 26 beim Titanen, hatte auf die Geschosse geskillt, welche auf Stufe 10 ziemlich abgehen. 



Spoiler



Blöd am Endkampf find ich aber dass es so an Mario erinnert mit dem rumgehopse.. Passt aufeinmal so garnicht in den Rest des Spiels!


----------



## PCTom (20. Oktober 2009)

Titanen da war ich lvl 28 als Bandit als nächstes Ordenskrieger und nachher Magier   G3 ist schon grösser was mir auch gefällt, nur das Kampfsys ist nicht so gut wie in Risen, mmh eigentlich ist in Risen vieles besser, wenn es dann noch die Größe von G3 hätte mmh ein Traum


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

so wäre es bei mir gewesen ohne Geld und Lernpunkte Cheat am Ende, vor dem Titanenkampf


----------



## Xrais (21. Oktober 2009)

PCTom schrieb:


> Titanen da war ich lvl 28 als Bandit als nächstes Ordenskrieger und nachher Magier   G3 ist schon grösser was mir auch gefällt, nur das Kampfsys ist nicht so gut wie in Risen, mmh eigentlich ist in Risen vieles besser, wenn es dann noch die Größe von G3 hätte mmh ein Traum



naja ich denke das mit der größe wird bald durch mods ausgebügelt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> naja ich denke das mit der größe wird bald durch mods ausgebügelt


und mit den Gebieten unter der Erde ist es in etwa schon doppelt so groß wie nur oben


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2009)

das unter der erde fand ich allerdings auf dauer sehr öde... ständig nur echsen und skorpione, und elend lange wege... 

und diese doofen teleportsteine hab ich zu 75% erst gefunden nach einem kampf, nach dem ich eh nicht mehr in diese gegend zurückkehren musste... 


ach ja: an der einen stelle, wo man aus dem höhlensystem rauskommt, da wo es "geradeaus" dann automatisch zum druiden geht, da ist noch gerade so innerhalb der höhle eine zelle mit einem gefangenen - wo findet man denn den passenden schlüssel?  ^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

Habs auch durchgezockt, mit LVL 27 als Bandit. Jetzt werde ich nochmal Gothic 3 durchspielen, und danach nochmal Risen als Magier. 

Ich wette es kommt bald ein neuer Teil, oder Addon. Pyranhabytes hat es ja schon fast angekündigt mit dem Spielende ^^


----------



## PCTom (21. Oktober 2009)

ich sehe gerade beim  Bosskampf war ich auch nur lvl 27 

mein Skill mit lvl 26 und 27 ohne Cheats mit  XXXXX wer durchgespielt hat verstehts  bei mir 35 Stunden hab mir echt Zeit gelassen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

1 Tag 22 Stunden und 17 min
 habe mir etwas mehr Zeit genommen
 und bei dem Bild hatte ich wohl zu viel gestrichen Bogen hatte ich auch etwa 3 oder 4

werde wohl ihrgendwann noch mal Spielen


----------



## Bioschnitzel (21. Oktober 2009)

nur so wenig weisheit? Okay dann hast du nicht so gründlich Quest erledigt und Höhlen / Geheimnisse entdeckt wie ich. Ich hatte über 200Weisheit (~220) und dafür nicht ein LP ausgegeben. Alles durch Bücher und Steintafeln ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Oktober 2009)

mehr als 200 geht nicht aber hatte auch noch ein paar Steintafeln über
und als Bandit braucht man das ehe nicht


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Ich hatte über 200Weisheit (~220) und dafür nicht ein LP ausgegeben. Alles durch Bücher und Steintafeln ^^


 kann man weisheit überhaupt lernen?


ich hatte auch sehr lange wenig weisheit, das meiste hab ich erst in höhlen und tempeln gefunden - hat dann für mich wenig sinn gemacht, überhaupt siegel und 4 zu lernen, weil es dann eh schon gegen ende des spiels war... ^^  und tolle zauber kann man da eh nicht lernen, zumal dann erst zutaten suchen muss...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. Oktober 2009)

ich war kämpfer, mir hat weisheit garnix gebracht ^^


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. Oktober 2009)

Habe eine Frage zur Hardwareanforderung von Risen ob es bei mir gut laufen wird oder eher nicht, hätte gerne mal Meinung aus der Praxis. ?


----------



## Olstyle (22. Oktober 2009)

Mit einer nicht viel stärkeren Grafikkarte(GTX280) hab ich die Demo auf drei Monitoren in vollen Details spielen können...


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich danke dir schonmal, also werde ich es gut spielen können, wenn du sagst das die gtx280 nicht viel stärker ist alles klar.  wäre aber schön wenn noch weiter gepostet wird 
Und wie ich richtig gehört habe kann ich wählen zwischen Magier,Schwertkämpfer(Krieger), und ist die welt wirklich so offen wie geschrieben wird.


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe ein verrücktes Problem bei der Grundausbildung.
ich kann diese nicht abschließen. Weil ich Bronko habe warten lassen und dann habe ich mich auf den Mordfall konzentiert. es kam soweit das ich auf den Mörder warten musste. und naja der kam nicht, weil ist ja Bronko, ich bin dann dort hin gelaufen um den Kampf zu beginnen, dann viel mir auf, man kann ja erst verlieren und dann nochmals kämpfen..aber nun war Bronko im Badehaus..und ich konnte auch nicht in die oberen Teile der Stadt..soon mist, kann wohl von vorne anfangen. da es ja keinen Quest zu ende Cheat gibt..

Vielleicht hat jemand Rat.

beste Grüße
Sven


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zur Hardwareanforderung von Risen ob es bei mir gut laufen wird oder eher nicht, hätte gerne mal Meinung aus der Praxis. ?


läuft sehr gut... auf meinem System 

denke auch bei dir mit 400 Mhz CPU Power weniger


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

Tobys_QuadCore schrieb:


> Ich danke dir schonmal, also werde ich es gut spielen können, wenn du sagst das die gtx280 nicht viel stärker ist alles klar.  wäre aber schön wenn noch weiter gepostet wird
> Und wie ich richtig gehört habe kann ich wählen zwischen Magier,Schwertkämpfer(Krieger), und ist die welt wirklich so offen wie geschrieben wird.


 die welt ist offen, aber nicht so riesig wie bei G3.

und bei den klassen: du entscheidest dich im laufe des spiels, wem du dich anschloeßt, und je nach dem bist du halt eher kämpfer oder magier. magier zB kannst du nicht als bandit werden.

zu deinem system: das reicht zigfach mehr als locker. aber risen is halt kein shooter, also 30FPS würden da mehr als reichen, nicht denken "ich hab nur 70FPS - was ist losß!?! "  ich spiel es problemlos imt meinem E7200 und ner AMD 3870, und sogar auf meinem notebook auf mittleren bis maximalen datails (3Dmark06-punkte ca. 4000)



@RuneDRS: das is in der tat ein mieses problem... vlt. kämpf einfach mal gegen den - evlt. gilt das dann auch als bewältigen der ausbildung?


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Herboy,

ich habe neu angefangen. bin schon in der Hauptstadt und kümmere mich um die Nebenquests die ich vorher teilweise versaut habe..naja..habe in der Schnelle schon einiges geschafft..ist halt doof wenn ein Spiel so "streng" gescriptet ist..

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Caspar (22. Oktober 2009)

So bei mir ist jetzt eine ultrageile Tastatur da und nen 27" Bildschirm kommt am Montag. Da fehlt für Risen nur noch der neue PC. Ich sabbere schon seit dem Releasetag 9Uhr meine Risenverpackung voll... *g* Ich hoffe ich kann dann ein paar schöne Screens posten.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Hallo Herboy,
> 
> ich habe neu angefangen. bin schon in der Hauptstadt und kümmere mich um die Nebenquests die ich vorher teilweise versaut habe..naja..habe in der Schnelle schon einiges geschafft..ist halt doof wenn ein Spiel so "streng" gescriptet ist..
> 
> ...


 an sich isses so gemacht, dass bei der hauptquest nix schief gehen kann - vermutlich haben die damit nicht gerechnet, dass man den mord VOR dem kampf aufklärt... ^^


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi!

Habe gerade auch angefangen, Risen zu spielen und möchte dem *Magierorden beitreten*. Ich bin jetzt in der Hafenstadt und habe schon Tränke des Magier am Kochtopf (KP wie er heißt^^) an die Armen verteilt. Jedoch hat er keine weiteren Aufgaben für mich. Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen, damit ich zum Magier werde?

Mein Kollege meinte, ich muss zu Carlos. Aber ich wundere mich nur, dass ich daraufhin alle Banditen in der Stadt überführen soll, obwohl die Magier doch neutral sind... Könnt ihr mir da helfen? 

cYa

3B


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2009)

[3volution's|Brak3] schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Habe gerade auch angefangen, Risen zu spielen und möchte dem *Magierorden beitreten*. Ich bin jetzt in der Hafenstadt und habe schon Tränke des Magier am Kochtopf (KP wie er heißt^^) an die Armen verteilt. Jedoch hat er keine weiteren Aufgaben für mich. Wie muss ich jetzt weiter vorgehen, damit ich zum Magier werde?
> 
> ...


 
in der stadt kannst du dich immer noch entscheiden. sprich einfach die leute an, die du so finden kannst. du kriegst neben mini-quest auch von beiden "hauptseiten" badnieten+orden aufträge. erst wenn du für jede seite 4 "große" aufträge erfüllt hast (da steht dann auch " 2/4 für Carlos erledigt" oder so), hast du dich pro banditen oder pro orden entschieden. wenn du dann für den orden arbeitest, musst du noch in der stadt weitermachen, bis du aus der stadt rauskannst - erst dann bekommst du ein emfpehlungsschreiben und kannst zu der vulkanfestung, wo du die eigentliche magierausbildung machen kannst.

ich empfehl dir aber, vor dem besuch der festung schon erfahrungspunkte zu sammeln, also kämpf auch gegen tiere, wo es nur geht, erledige wirlich alle was geht ind er stadt usw., und einige lernpunkte erstmal aufheben.


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Risen-Zocker,

ich bin auch grade erst Magier geworden. Spielzeit ca. 8h(Schnelldurchlauf). Ich skille aber ehr auf Palatin ähnlich. heisst Stärke und Mana relativ hoch..Stärke ist bei mir schon auf 50 Mana folgt jetzt hinter her...Feuerbälle(Stufe 2) macht laune rum zu ballern, so spart man sich einiges lästiges gekämpfe..

Frage zu den Schätzen die ich schon öfters mal ausgegraben habe, gibt es dafür Schlüssel oder muss ich Schlösserknacken auf 3 haben?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Frage zu den Schätzen die ich schon öfters mal ausgegraben habe, gibt es dafür Schlüssel oder muss ich Schlösserknacken auf 3 haben?
> 
> Gruß
> Sven


 gibt auch einen Zauberspruch dafür aber ansonsten wohl S. K. 3


----------



## der Türke (24. Oktober 2009)

ich finde Risen in der Entscheidungspolitik, wie ich es so gern immer nenne iwie sinnlos.
Denn egal ob Magier oder Krieger oder Bandit.
Zaubersprüche können sie alle anwenden z.B. der Magier erlernt sie durch Runen und der Bandit kann  Zaubersprüche wirken...?

da ist doch iwas Paradox findet ihr nicht? und der Magier kann auch das Schwert erlernen obwohl Magier eine Niete im Nahkampf sind kannst mit denn alles kloppen....

Was ich aber an Risen hasse ist diese Hässliche Quest Charaktere! die sehen verpflix nochmal alle gleich aus! und das auch noch Hässlich...!


----------



## Doney (24. Oktober 2009)

ich freu mich auf dragon age ^^


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Zaubersprüche können sie alle anwenden z.B. der Magier erlernt sie durch Runen und der Bandit kann Zaubersprüche wirken...?
> 
> da ist doch iwas Paradox findet ihr nicht? und der Magier kann auch das Schwert erlernen obwohl Magier eine Niete im Nahkampf sind kannst mit denn alles kloppen....


 naja, ich mag dieses system auch sooo gerne, dass man im grunde alles sklillen kann, egal welche klasse man spielt. aber es ist auf der anderen auch so: wenn du als magier schwert skillst, kannst du nicht mehr deine magier-exklusiven angriffszauber, nämlich feuerball/magisches geschoss/frostzauber skillen. d.h. wenn du als magier schwert skillst, machst du quasi ne umschulung und bist an sich nur noch rein formal ein magier 

bei den zauberSPRÜCHEN hast du als magier lediglich den vorteil, dass du sie halt selber herstellen kannst mit den passenden zutaten. und du hast den vorteil, dass du (wenn du nicht dumm bist  ) für deine magier-angriffszauber auch dein mana halbwegs hoch geskillt hast, was wiederum auch für die spruchrollen nützlich ist, da du sonst zu schnell dein mana weg hast. 

außerdem ist eh die frage: gibt es itrgendein gesetz, dass festlegt, dass ein magier nicht auch kämpfen können darf und immer schwach sein muss? ^^  nur weil das bei rollenspielen traditionell so ist, muss das ja nicht immer gelten   bei traditionellen rollenspielen sind magier zwar köperlich schwach, dafür aber auch viel mächtiger.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Oktober 2009)

das Klassen System bei The Witcher fand ich da besser auch hatte ein Feuer Zauber da richtig viel schaden
Fall Out 3 ist in dem Punkt auch besser ... aber das stürtzt mir zu oft ob im vergleich zu Risen


----------



## Maischi (24. Oktober 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> Denn egal ob Magier oder Krieger oder Bandit.
> Zaubersprüche können sie alle anwenden z.B. der Magier erlernt sie durch Runen und der Bandit kann  Zaubersprüche wirken...?



Der einzige Vorteil des Magiers sind die Runen! Es kann bzw. es ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil nicht immer Schriftrollen herstellen zu müssen, die dir dann vllt. im entscheidenden Moment ausgehen und du wieder ewig zu deinem letzten Kampfplatz trampeln musst. 

Was ich aber hier noch nicht gelesen habe, kann man Weisheit nun eigentlich erlernen (durch einen Meister/Lehrer etc.)?

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Maischi,

du kannst Weisheit nicht skillen. jeder Bücherständer den du irgendwo siehst ist dein Freund und du liest den dann auch? Habe Weisheit auf 99!

Meine weiteren LP werden in Mana und Feuerbälle(habe ich schon auf 2) gesteckt..was ist eigentlich max Lv. bei Risen?

Stärke habe ich auf 50ig das reicht um sich Einhandschwerter zu kaufen die Schaden auch 50 haben. die kann ich mir grade nicht leisten kann.. wer verkauft eigentlich diese Schlösserknackrollen(ausser der Banditenmagier)?

Schönen Abend an alle
Sven


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. Oktober 2009)

Max level ist uninteressant, ich habe wirklich jeden Quest gemacht als Bandit den man machen kann, auch habe ich jedes Tier erlegt und alle höhlen ausgeraubt. Am Ende war ich LVL 27, vllt. kommt man mit einer anderen Klasse noch ein - 2 Level höher (weil die Quests anders sind). Also ich denke mehr als LVL 30 kann man knicken


----------



## PCTom (25. Oktober 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Max level ist uninteressant, ich habe wirklich jeden Quest gemacht als Bandit den man machen kann, auch habe ich jedes Tier erlegt und alle höhlen ausgeraubt. Am Ende war ich LVL 27, vllt. kommt man mit einer anderen Klasse noch ein - 2 Level höher (weil die Quests anders sind). Also ich denke mehr als LVL 30 kann man knicken



wenn überhaubt ist nur 28 drinn als Bandit denke ich mir, war auch 27

die Levelabstände hätten etwas kleiner sein dürfen damit man mehr Erfahrungspunkte bekommt und das das max lvl von mir aus dann 35 ist


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2009)

Maischi schrieb:


> Der einzige Vorteil des Magiers sind die Runen! Es kann bzw. es ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil nicht immer Schriftrollen herstellen zu müssen, die dir dann vllt. im entscheidenden Moment ausgehen und du wieder ewig zu deinem letzten Kampfplatz trampeln musst.


wie was wo? man kann mit den runen direkt zaubern?  ich dachte die ganze zeit, dass nicht-magier überhaupt keine rollen selber herstellen können und die runen nur rezepte "exklusiv" für magier sind, um die rollen herzustellen - AAAAARRRRRGHHH!!! ich idiot!!!   

oh maaan....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie was wo? man kann mit den runen direkt zaubern?  ich dachte die ganze zeit, dass nicht-magier überhaupt keine rollen selber herstellen können und die runen nur rezepte "exklusiv" für magier sind, um die rollen herzustellen - AAAAARRRRRGHHH!!! ich idiot!!!
> 
> oh maaan....


ist auch so aber Banditen können auch Rollen herstellen

nur direkt aus Runen Zaubern können nur die Magier


----------



## The_Rock (25. Oktober 2009)

Man kann übrigens unendlich EXP kriegen.

Der eine Sumpfbauer oberhalb des Banditenlagers gibt einem etwas Gold und Exp für 10 Kräuter. Wenn man ihn umhaut, kann man ihm alle bisher abgelieferten Kräuter abnehmen und wieder geben (er wird nicht sauer). Kann man anscheinend ewig lang machen. Bei den wenigen EXP kanns mitm LevelUp allerdings etwas dauern


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Man kann übrigens unendlich EXP kriegen.
> 
> Der eine Sumpfbauer oberhalb des Banditenlagers gibt einem etwas Gold und Exp für 10 Kräuter. Wenn man ihn umhaut, kann man ihm alle bisher abgelieferten Kräuter abnehmen und wieder geben (er wird nicht sauer). Kann man anscheinend ewig lang machen. Bei den wenigen EXP kanns mitm LevelUp allerdings etwas dauern



Nicht wenn man ihn 100 Kräuter gibt


----------



## The_Rock (26. Oktober 2009)

Echt? Was passiert dann?

Ich hatte nur 71 Kräuter am Schluss (den Rest hatte ich am Anfang verkauft, wußte ja nicht dass ichs noch brauchen würde  )


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Echt? Was passiert dann?
> 
> Ich hatte nur 71 Kräuter am Schluss (den Rest hatte ich am Anfang verkauft, wußte ja nicht dass ichs noch brauchen würde  )



Naja umso mehr Kräuter du ihm gibst, umso mehr Erfahrungen bekommst du. Also es geht schneller wenn du ihm mehr Kräuter gibst die du ihn anschließend wieder abnimmst


----------



## The_Rock (26. Oktober 2009)

Ach soo, das meinst du. Ich dachte bei 100 Kräutern wird er sauer oder so 

Ich meinte ja eigentlich den "Quest" an sich (10 Kräuter abgeben). Logischerweise kann mans bei 100 Kräutern gleich 10x machen 

Ach ja, man bekommt so natürlich auch unendlich Gold


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Na dann schickt das mal schön als Bugreport an Pyranhabytes, auf das Buguser und Cheater keine Chance haben


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

100 kräuter sammeln dauert doch länger als das spiel gleich 3 mal durchzuzocken...  

und die bösen buguser installieren dann einfach keinen patch mehr - und VIOLA: man kann den bug weiter ausnutzen!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 100 kräuter sammeln dauert doch länger als das spiel gleich 3 mal durchzuzocken...
> 
> und die bösen buguser installieren dann einfach keinen patch mehr - und VIOLA: man kann den bug weiter ausnutzen!




Macht ja dann auch soviel Spaß. Achja ich vergaß, Buguser sind ja nicht dasgleiche wie Cheater, Buguser haben ein reines Gewissen. OMG  

Naja beim 2. Durchspielen werde ich es auch mal testen, aber erstmal wird Gothic 3 wieder durchgezockt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

wenn man sich ein spiel leichter macht, als gewollt, dann is das eh dämlich. wo ist dann noch die herausforderung, das spiel zu meistern? 

aber eines muss man halt auch sagen: einer, den nen "bug" oder ein feature in einem spiel findet, den/das er anders als vom hersteller vorgesehen zu seinen gunsten aussnutzen kann, ist wenigstens pfiffig. auch wenn ICH das nie machen würde, weil es dann keinen spaß mehr macht. aber ein cheater ist *nur *faul, außer man cheatet WEGEN eines bugs oder weil man selbst nach etlichen versuchen nicht weiterkommt. dann isses - *im singleplayer *- o.k. ich hab auch schon spiele gehabt, wo die herausforderung, weiterzukommen, motivierend hoch war und man immer wieder mal 5-6 versuche brauchte, aber an EINER stelle hab ich es selbst nach 30 mal neu laden nicht gepackt... da ist dann auch meine geduld zu ende.

was ich aber nicht abkann sind ausnutzen von dingen im MPplayer wie "ab 100fps springt man höher" oder "an der schikane X mit vollgas geradeaus, wird nicht als ablürzen gewertet" oder "ich weiß, wo die spawnpunkte sind, und baller blind dahin" usw.


----------



## Dumpfi~ (27. Oktober 2009)

Boaah, ich bin mir doch sicher, dass in der Vulkanfestung n Händler war, der mir leere Spruchrollen verkauft. Weiss einer noch wie der heisst?
Oder wars nicht in der Vulkanfestung?

Ich sollte weniger trinken beim zocken. 

Greetz


----------



## Spikos (27. Oktober 2009)

Das ist der, der dir auch beim Aufklären des Mordfalls helfen soll. Steht täglich unten bei den Rekrutenkammern und putzt was das Zeug hält. Name leider vergessen, hab Risen zu lange nichtmehr angerührt..


----------



## Dumpfi~ (27. Oktober 2009)

Ok, Risen zu lange nicht mehr angerührt. *g das ist doch "fast" erst erschienen. ^^

Danke, das war Caspar den du meintest. Hab 6 Spruchrollen von ihm gekauft. 

Allerdings hab ich die Mordfall-Quest nicht bekommen, da ich den Weg der Banditen gegangen bin. ^^


Welcher Weg, findet Ihr, ist eigentlich der mühsamere? 

Welche gibts überhaupt? 

Greetz

Edit: Die Komplettlösung auf pcgames.de ist ja überhaut nicht vollständig.


----------



## Caspar (27. Oktober 2009)

Wie, mich gibts im Game auch? Cooool! ^^ Verdammt... ich will den Rechner... ^^ Naja, vielleicht kann ich mich ja morgen nicht mehr beherrschen und werfs ein...  Schon wenn ich Vulkanfestung lese kribbelts derbst... verdammt muss das geil sein... ich glaube ich reiße es morgen auf, auch wenn ich auf meinem 27"er vielleicht mit 800x600 und minimalen Details zocken kann^^ Wobei... ach mensch, ich wills doch genießen! *Gewissenskonflikt*


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2009)

illumar, der meister, wo du auch die spruchrollenprüfung mchen musst, verkauft auch leere rollen


----------



## Spikos (28. Oktober 2009)

Naja Dumpfi, ich habs als Magier durchgespielt und bin derzeit nicht motiviert neu anzufangen - hab so schon zu wenig Zeit mit Schule usw. . 
Welche Wege meinst du? Du kannst Magier, Ordenskrieger oder Bandit werden! Vergleichen kann ich leider nicht, habs wie schon gesagt nur 1x durch!


----------



## Nomad (28. Oktober 2009)

hab vor mir risen zu holen, wolte mal wissen ob es sich grafisch und spielerich lohnt!?! hat risen auch nen online modus??


----------



## Spikos (28. Oktober 2009)

Kein Online Modus, und wenn du keine Crysisgrafik haben willst ist die Grafik auch ganz in Ordnung (weiß nicht ob du schonmal nen Gothic Teil gespielt hast, aber die Grafik erzeugt schnell die alte, dichte Athmosphäre). Spielerisch ist es auch top, leider etwas kurz (24+ Std). Falls du Rollenspiel-Fan bist, aufjedenfall mal die Demo saugen und schauen wies dir gefällt!


----------



## Nomad (28. Oktober 2009)

kein online modus

demo hab ich schon versucht aber kannste mir mal nen link geben wo die downloadspeed nicht 100kbit beträgt! chip kannste vergessen die haben wie PCGH voll lahme server!

nen gothic teil hab ich noch nicht gespielt, wollte zwar mal hab mich dann aber für Drakensang entschieden--->Fehler!!!^^


----------



## Olstyle (28. Oktober 2009)

Kannst dir auch einfach die PcGames 12/09 zulegen, da ist die Demo dabei  .


----------



## Caspar (28. Oktober 2009)

@ Spikos 
Dann nimm dir jeden Abend von 20-22Uhr Zeit und zocke nur dann. So dauerts ein wenig und du vernachlässigst die Schule nicht


----------



## Nomad (28. Oktober 2009)

und nen link??^^


----------



## utacat (28. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht diesen
Risen: Demo [Demos] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## Nomad (28. Oktober 2009)

hatte ich schon : auch langsam


----------



## Spikos (28. Oktober 2009)

Caspar schrieb:


> @ Spikos
> Dann nimm dir jeden Abend von 20-22Uhr Zeit und zocke nur dann. So dauerts ein wenig und du vernachlässigst die Schule nicht


Die Zeit is so gut wie immer ausgebucht - Freunde oder Freundinnen, ich bin froh wenn ich mal 10 Minuten für Counter Strike hab.. Für Risen brauch ich Ruhe!


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

so habs mir am freitag geholt!! 
ist ganz in ordnung!

darf man hier auch was negatives sagen oder wird man dann gelyncht??
ne warn spaß!

wegen dem negativen: finde manchmal die laufwege etwas lang und doof. außerdem nervt mich auch das jedesmal wenn ich gegen einen (oder auch tier) kämpfe das der mich immer angreift wenn ich 1 sec. aus der deckung bin. find ich komisch!

aber sonst gutes spiel!!


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

die laufwege sind echt manchmal doof, vor allem wenn da keine tiere mehr sind, um wenigstens was XP zu sammeln - die teleportsteine hab ICH zu 90% erst gefunden, als ich in DEN bereich, für den die gut waren, eh nicht mehr wieder hin musste... das fand ich echt schwachsinn...


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

na ja teleportsteine hab ich noch nicht gefunden , geschweige denn benutzt^^

bin gerade in der hafenstadt und will mich deer Inquisition anschließen! darf jetzt schon mit Carlos reden!!

aber für die dritte schüssel die man finden muss im leuchtturm komm ich nicht ran! da braucht man son zauber, wo krieg ich den???


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

Du kommst auch ohne Zauber ran, musst nur Clever die Kisten und Balken entlang springen 

Und den Telekinese Zauber müsstest du eigentlich haben, wenn du jede Höhle leerräumst die du findest. Ich hatte mehr als genug davon


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

ah danke versuch ich mal!
mit den höhlen: seit ich in soner höhle nur mit nem kleinen schwert bewaffnet nen ghul und oger begegnet bin hat mir das gereicht!^^

wenn ich mich der inquisiton angeschlossen habe kann ich dann auch gegen die banditen kämpfen?? das lager ausrotten und so?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

Wie bitte? Ich habe jede Höhle sofort ausgeräumt. Du verpasst ja ne Menge wenn du nicht die Höhlen leerräumst o.O


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

ich weiß ich werde das mal noch nachholen!^^

hat man eig. ne chance gegen oger und co. als anfänger??
wenn ich mich der inquisiton angeschlossen habe kann ich dann auch gegen die banditen kämpfen?? das lager ausrotten und so?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

Gegen die Oger hast du anfangs keine Chance. Aber da wo Oger sind, sollst du Anfangs auch garnicht hingehen ^^


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

im banditenlager, hinter dem tempel des don, an der seite lang, hoch gehen und nach rechts, da ist ein oger! finde das ich da nicht extrem weit weg war!^^


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> im banditenlager, hinter dem tempel des don, an der seite lang, hoch gehen und nach rechts, da ist ein oger! finde das ich da nicht extrem weit weg war!^^



Ich hab ja nicht gesagt das es extrem weit weg ist, aber da solltest du nicht langgehen. Erst am Ende des Spiels musst du dort hin wo Oger sind


----------



## Nomad (2. November 2009)

achso, ich hab mich mal zusammen mit der wache an den wasserfeldern dran versucht so ein paar panzergrillen(?) zu erledigen...hat geklappt

übrigens: ist in dem spiel ne nette KI. greift ei n wenn man hilfe braucht und erledigt die gegner dann auch ^^ wil ich zwar manchmal nicht aber egal

trotz allem Gutes spiel


----------



## der Türke (2. November 2009)

was ich bei Riesen Armselig finde ist das ende...!

da merkt man da haben die keine Lust gehabt ein Dramatisches Ende hinzuzufügen.

Einfach ein Ekelhaftest ende!


----------



## Xel'Naga (2. November 2009)

Ich habe das Spiel schon durch mit Bandit.
Ist das Spiel mit Magier schwerer oder leichter als mit Bandit?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. November 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> was ich bei Riesen Armselig finde ist das ende...!
> 
> da merkt man da haben die keine Lust gehabt ein Dramatisches Ende hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Einfach ein Ekelhaftest ende!





Naja, ich finde es nicht schlecht, denn es macht Lust auf mehr, und für mich klang es so, als wenn Risen nur ein kleiner Vorgeschmack ist, von dem was noch kommt. Sonst hätten sie das Ende niemals so geheimnisvoll gemacht 


Btw, dein Geschreibe ist eher armselig. Das Spiel heißt "Risen"!


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2009)

LianLi-GTX280 schrieb:


> Ich habe das Spiel schon durch mit Bandit.
> Ist das Spiel mit Magier schwerer oder leichter als mit Bandit?


 
also, ich hab mich sehr schwer getan als magier, weil man die angriffszauber erst sehr spät überhaupt bekommt, und dann sind die auch anfangs noch recht schwach, verbrauchen aber viel mana - wenn man wiederum schon zu dem zeitpunkt genug mana haben will, damit man nicht nach nur 2 feuerbällen einen manatrank braucht, darf man nicht auf stärke und waffenfähigkeit skillen, was dann wiederum kämpfe nochmal schwer macht, weil man ja auf der anderen seite auch seinen zauber noch nicht sonderlich gut ausgebaut hat... ein teufelskreis...  zB gegen die ersten ghuls, selbst wenn es nur einer war, musste ich mehrfach den spielstand nachladen trotz bei stabkampf auf stufe 5-6. der feuerball stufe 2 war fast nutzlos, weil ich den maximal 2-3 mal abfeuern konnte, bevor der ghul da war, und da hatte der dann noch >50% seiner lebenskraft.. so ab stufe 7-8 feuerball reichten dann 1-2 treffer.


das fand ich aber auch bei gothic nie so dolle, dass man im gegensatz zu anderen rollenspielen im grunde nix anderes war als ein kämpfer, der statt aufs schwert und stärke halt auf feuerball skillt... nix mit diversen zaubern, die man taktisch einsetzen kann, und auch keine gegnerischen magier, die ähnliche mittel haben... an sich hätte man rein als "beruf" den magier auch weglassen können...


----------



## thysol (4. November 2009)

Ich habe Risen heute bekommen. Ich habe keine Bodentexturen. Ich habe Win7 RC 64bit und ne Radeon HD 5870 mit Cat. 9.10. Ich habe auch den ersten Patch/Hotfix fuer Risen installiert. Hat einer von euch ne ahnung woran dass liegt?


----------



## Deadhunter (4. November 2009)

hey ho. 

zu deinem problem kann ich dir leider nichts sagen aber versuch mal den 9/11 beta patch. 

der hat bei meiner ati 5850 einige probleme behoben und dei leistung positiv verbessert

mfg Deadhunter


----------



## Xel'Naga (5. November 2009)

Danke für die Antwort *Herbboy*
War sehr hilfreich !


----------



## Nomad (6. November 2009)

weiß jemand ob die entwickler planen nen patch rauszubringen der einen Onlinemodus enthält??
wäre nämlich geil!! so online gegen euch zu spielen!

P.S: wenn ich über google such kommt meistens was mit "reisen"!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. November 2009)

Ein Online-Modus wird es definitiv nicht für Risen geben.


----------



## Holdrio (7. November 2009)

Zum Glück.... 

Ein Addon wie Nacht des Raben für G2 wäre aber super, darauf hoffe ich sehr! 
Risen fand ich zwar super und von der Stimmung her absolut 1A, aber für eine RPG doch recht klein und kurz eigentlich, war viel zu schnell vorbei irgendwie trotz wirklich gründlich spielen.

Das kleine PB  Team kann nicht mehr auf einmal, das ist schon klar, was bei einem Mammutprojekt wie G3 rauskommt, ist ja bekannt... 
Darum war das "kleine" aber praktisch bugfreie Risen schon richtig, aber bitte noch ein Addon, das die Welt um neue Gebiete und Quests erweitert.


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2009)

man könnte zB ne quest mit ner gefängnisinsel ins addon einfügen und es dann "risen prison" nennen


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2009)

Muß ich mir mal angucken das Game. Gothic 1 fand ich damals ziemlich schwer und nervig(Steuerung, Lauferei). 2 und 3 hatte ich ausgelassen.


----------



## 4clocker (8. November 2009)

Risen macht schon echt Spass aber im Vergleich mit Gothic 1 & 2 finde ich es jetzt nichtmal so gut!
Was mich persöhnlich am meisten stört

1. Der Held sieht aus wie ein Bauer und hat ne total nervige Stimme

2. Bei den Gesichtstexturen der NPC`s hätten sie sich ruhig mehr Mühe geben können, das waren ja maximal zehn verschiedene Gesichter wenn überhaupt. Da gabs in Gothic 2 ja mehr und das Spiel ist glaub 6 Jahre her

3. Die gesamte Story nervt. Man muss eigentlich nur zu jeder Person laufen und alle Gesprächs-Optionen durch klicken und schon geht die Story weiter

4. Die Monster sehen alle aus wie aus irgend nem Japanischen Fantasie Film oder so

5. Der Kampf gegen den Endboss war echt ein Witz, zehnmal mit dem Hammer drauf schlagen und das Spiel ist aus.

Das Spiel ist für mich kein inoffizieller Nachfolger von Gothic sondern eher Gothic-light.
Ein Gothic ähnliches Spiel - nur wesentlich schlechter aber dafür mit besserer Grafik


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. November 2009)

Shadowchaser schrieb:


> Muß ich mir mal angucken das Game. Gothic 1 fand ich damals ziemlich schwer und nervig(Steuerung, Lauferei). 2 und 3 hatte ich ausgelassen.


zumindestens 2 mit Add On solltest du unbedingt mal Spielen


----------



## DaxTrose (26. November 2009)

Mal eine rein technische Frage:
Ich habe, seit dem ich Windows 7 64bit habe, immer wieder nach etwa einer Stunde Spielzeit, die Fehlermeldung, dass ich zu wenig Speicher habe. Habe 4 Gibyte im Rechner. Unter Vista 64bit lief es einwandfrei. Habe im Hintergrund kein anderes Programm laufen. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat vielleicht eine Lösung? Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP3 bring auch keine Besserung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hate (5. Dezember 2009)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von Shadowchaser Beitrag anzeigen
> Muß ich mir mal angucken das Game. Gothic 1 fand ich damals ziemlich schwer und nervig(Steuerung, Lauferei). 2 und 3 hatte ich ausgelassen.
> zumindestens 2 mit Add On solltest du unbedingt mal Spielen



Jup G2 + Addon ist empfehlenswert aber G3 kann ruhig weglassen, war gute Story und sehr viel zu tun, aber das Kampfsystem ist ziemlich öde...

Risen fand ich wirklich gelungen, super Spiel...von der Handlung, Umgebung bis hin zum Kampfsystem. Das einzige was ich nicht so toll fand, dass es nach kurzer Zeit durchgespielt war  Da hätten sie lieber en halbes - Jahr länger entwickelt und dafür die Handlung etwas in die Länge gezogen, bzw. mehr Nebenquests in den höheren Akten. Und ne größere Landschaft (wie bei G3 z.B) wäre auch schön gewesen....


----------



## Doney (6. Dezember 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mal eine rein technische Frage:
> Ich habe, seit dem ich Windows 7 64bit habe, immer wieder nach etwa einer Stunde Spielzeit, die Fehlermeldung, dass ich zu wenig Speicher habe. Habe 4 Gibyte im Rechner. Unter Vista 64bit lief es einwandfrei. Habe im Hintergrund kein anderes Programm laufen. Kennt jemand das Problem und hat vielleicht eine Lösung? Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Windows XP SP3 bring auch keine Besserung!
> 
> 
> ...



das prob kenn ich aus gothic 3

vllt. hängen PB doch noch ein bisschen an jowood


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den 4gb_patch installiert und seit dem läuft es besser und stürzt nicht mehr so oft ab! Aber ich habe schon beim Spielen mehrere Bugs gefunden, die sogar bedenklich waren, da ich durch eine Tür zu einem Raum gehen wollte, wo ich einen wichtigen Quest-Gegenstand (eine Schale) bekommen habe, ich aber immer wieder ein Stockwerk höher "gebeamt" wurde, wenn ich durch sie ging! Andere Kleinigkeiten, wie dass immer wieder neue Einstellen der Invertierung der Maussteuerung sind nur Nebensachen, hätten aber auch schon gefixt werden können.


----------



## Nomad (8. Dezember 2009)

ich weiß den bug gibts auch inner echsenhöhle!^^ war erstmal voll verpeilt aber i-wie hab ich es doch geschafft durch die tür zu kommen

mal ne frage: sind schon spezielle news/infos über risen2 raus?

falls es nen nachfolger gibt (was ich stark hoffe) was wären eure wünsche oder vorstellungen?? würd mich mal interressieren


----------



## DaxTrose (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mich dann als Nautilus verwandelt und konnte dann durch die Tür! 
Ich denke mal, dass es erst ein AddOn geben wird. Für das würde ich mir wünschen, dass man vielleicht schwimmen kann um auf eine Nachbarinsel zu kommen, die sich vielleicht aus dem Boden gestemmt hat, auf der es dann andere Abenteuer zu erforschen gibt. Vielleicht ähnlich dem G2 AddOn!


----------



## Nomad (8. Dezember 2009)

DaxTrose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich dann als Nautilus verwandelt und konnte dann durch die Tür!



ich hab mich versucht möglichst weit an der wand aufzuhalten und bin dann doch durch.



			
				DaxTrose schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, dass es erst ein AddOn geben wird. Für das würde ich mir wünschen, dass man vielleicht schwimmen kann um auf eine Nachbarinsel zu kommen, die sich vielleicht aus dem Boden gestemmt hat, auf der es dann andere Abenteuer zu erforschen gibt



schwimmen wäre schon mal nicht schlecht^^ würde gerne ein vollwertiges spiel haben wollen mit den gleichen charakteren gleicher schauplatz ,natürlich noch zusätzliche (also andere welten/inseln) und dass man auch mit schiffen segeln kann.
aber bei nem addon könnte dann der spielstand fortgesetzt werden und man noch ein bisschen die titanenrüstung genießen! 
DIE INQUISITION LEBT!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> das prob kenn ich aus gothic 3
> 
> vllt. hängen PB doch noch ein bisschen an jowood



Wenn man logisch Schlussfolgern kann, ist es wohl eher ein Win7 Problem


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2009)

...oder ein 64bit Problem, da es unter Vista 64bit auch auftritt (wenn man logisch suchen kann)!


----------



## Holdrio (9. Dezember 2009)

Risen unterstützt W7 offiziell doch gar nicht erst soviel ich weiss, das fällt dann einfach unter Glück oder Pech ob und wie es da läuft.
Mit XP x86 nie solche Fehler gesehen, das bleibt halt schon auch nach wie vor für manches Game die beste Wahl.


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2009)

Aber es unterstützt Vista! Und dort habe ich auch das Problem. (Vista Ultimate 64bit)


----------



## Holdrio (9. Dezember 2009)

Öh, weiter oben schreibst du doch "Unter Vista 64bit lief es einwandfrei" ?


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Dezember 2009)

Ah, ok, das sieht blöd aus! Also zur Erklärung:
Ich habe zwei Rechner. Mein Hauptrechner und meinen zweiten. Bis vor kurzem war der erste mit Vista 64bit und der zweit mit XP betrieben. Risen war auf dem ersten (Vista 64bit) und lief soweit gut. Dann habe ich das System neu mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit aufgesetzt und hatte diese Probleme. Testweise habe ich auf den zweiten Rechner die alte Vista Ultimate 64bit Version und Risen installiert. Dort hatte ich dann das selbe Problem, mit anderer Hardware. Somit bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es wohl etwas mit 64bit zu tun haben muss. Warum es anfangs unter Vista 64bit lief, kann ich allerdings auch nicht erklären. Vielleicht nur Zufall, oder, weil ich im Spiel noch im ersten Akt war?! Aber wie gesagt, mit dem 4GB_Patch läuft es einigermaßen stabil und ich hatte kaum noch Abstürze.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Dezember 2009)

also bei mir lief es unter Vista 64 bit Home Premium ohne Probleme (habe aber auch 12 GB RAM)

unter Win 7 64 bit habe ich es noch nicht getestet


----------



## Menthe (10. Dezember 2009)

Also ich kann sagen bei mir läuft Risen unter Windows 7 x64 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Nomad (11. Dezember 2009)

ja kann mich auch nicht über problemem unter win7 beklagen!

außer das es bei mir flimmert aber das liegt glaub ich am monitor


----------



## Holdrio (13. Dezember 2009)

Das Gras in Bewegung?
Das liegt schon am Spiel falls das gemeint ist, mit SSAA geht das weg aber aus FPS Gründen natürlich leichter gesagt als gespielt so.


----------



## Nomad (13. Dezember 2009)

ja das gras flimmert auch aber ich weiß das das mit dem AA zusammenhängt (nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das mit ner RADEON hinkriege mit dem SSAA).

zum beispiel im menü ,da sieht man es deutlich flimmern, oder allg. bei dunkleren stellen ( in höhlen). ist aber bei fast allen spielen so! na ja beim nächsten mal gibts nen monitor von ner teureren marke und nicht von "Novita"!!!


----------



## Kreon (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich spiele gerade Risen als Bandit, zumindest möchte ich einer werden. Zuerst war ich im Banditenlager (um etwas Schwertkampf, schleichen und Schlösser knacken zu lernen) und jetzt bin ich in die Hafenstadt gegangen.

In meinem 2. Run würde ich Risen gern als reinen Magier durchspielen, nur stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, wie ich das anstellen soll. Spiele momentan schon ca. 8h, hab etlichen Leuten die Fresse poliert (polieren müssen, war trotz Schwertkampf Stufe 4 und Stärke ca. 25 nicht ganz ohne) und bin immer noch keinem Lager beigetreten.

D. h. würde ich als Magier spielen, hätte ich bis jetzt noch gar keine Gelegenheit gehabt Runen und den ganzen Magierkram zu lernen und müsste notgedrungen ein paar LP für Kampf / Stärke investieren. 

Stimmt das so, oder mache ich hier irgendwas falsch?


----------



## OdlG (18. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hatte zuerst als Bandit, dann als Magier mit mag. Geschoss gespielt.

Bin bis Level 12 ohne Gilde und jegliche investierte Punkte in Stärke oder Schwertperks investiert. Habe gegen Brogar gut 10min gekämpft, um zu gewinnen mit Stärke 15 und dem "Schwert", aber es ist alles machbar. Kleiner Tipp: Kämpfe möglichst nur gegen einen Gegner gleichzeitig und lass dich NIE von hinten/ der Seite attackieren, dann kannst du dir das Geld für ne Rüstung sparen und nimmst stattdessen einen einfachen Holzschild. In der hafenstadt solltest du deine Gegner an den Kai locken gleich vor der Fleischerei. Dort stehen Fischernetze und zwischen denen und dem Wasser ist ca. 1 Meter Platz. Dort kannst du jeden Gegner mit etwas geduld plätten, macht wirklich spass 

Sobald du im Kloster bist, kannst du deine mind. 100 LP in ein Geschoss onvestieren, evtl. auch in Mana, Alchemie und ähnliches!

Viel Erfolg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Dezember 2009)

einfach gleich zur Hafenstadt und Verhaften lassen


----------



## Kreon (18. Dezember 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> einfach gleich zur Hafenstadt und Verhaften lassen



dann verpasst man doch die ganzen LPs für die Banditenquests und teile der Hafenstadt, oder etwa nicht?

Edit: gegen Brogar hab ich auch schon auf Stufe 2 oder 3 gekämpft. Nach ca. 12 Schuss aus der Armbrust und 2 Schwerthieben war er dann auch erledigt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Dezember 2009)

Kreon schrieb:


> dann verpasst man doch die ganzen LPs für die Banditenquests und teile der Hafenstadt, oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Edit: gegen Brogar hab ich auch schon auf Stufe 2 oder 3 gekämpft. Nach ca. 12 Schuss aus der Armbrust und 2 Schwerthieben war er dann auch erledigt.


klar wenn man Magier werden will gehts aber kaum anders schneller


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich gehöre leider zu der Gattung Spieler, die alle Quests erledigen wollen (und zwar auf jeweils die Art bei der es am meisten XP gibt) und möglichst jeden Meter zweimal ablaufen, um auch noch den letzten Pilz einzusammeln. Da blutet mein Herz, wenn du hier ankommst und sagst, ich soll auf die ersten Quests verzichten


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2009)

entweder Banditen Quests oder halt Magier

beides geht doch nicht

oder ?


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

Nein, man kann nicht alle Quests für alle Seiten erledigen, aber man kann einen Großteil im Banditenlager / Hafenstadt  erledigen und sich dann immer noch für den Magierweg entscheiden, nur dass man dann eben wie weiter oben beschrieben dem Magier etwas Stärke und Kampfkunst mitgeben sollte, wenn man nicht gegen jeden Gegner 10 Minuten kämpfen möchte


----------



## Spikos (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man sich verhaften lässt, wird man dann nicht automatisch zum Ordenskrieger rekrutiert? Als Magier brauchte ich erstmal ein Empfehlungsschreiben aus der Hafenstadt!


----------



## Kreon (19. Dezember 2009)

Noch ne Frage zur Talentverteilung eines reinen Nahkämpfers:
Die Lehrer steigern Strärke und co bis max. 100 Punkte, mit Tränken und Ringen kann man aber auch 200 Stärke erreichen.

Frage:
1. Bis zu welchem Wert ist es sinnvoll Stärke auszubauen, d. h. welche Anforderung hat die beste Waffe im Spiel.
2. Wie stark beeinflusst der Stärkewert den verursachten Schaden? Teile ich mit 200 Stärke den doppelten Schaden aus wie mit 100?


----------



## Nomad (20. Dezember 2009)

1.) genau 100 Stärke wird für "Titanenschwinge" und "Titanenaxt" benötigt. Die schadenstärkste waffe ist "Hammer des Titanenlords" mit 120 Hiebwaffenschaden. Aber die waffe wird nur für den endkampf benötigt. du brauchst keine bestimmte stärke für die waffe ,weil die auch den axtkampf um 6 erhöht.
ich glaub man MUSS den endgegner mit dieser waffe angreifen!

2.) der stärkewert beeinflusst den schaden auf jeden fall.als ich mit stärke 35 gegen die echsenkrieger (ich weiß warn fehler^^) gekämpft hab ,hatte ich ordentlich zu tun. Doch dann hab ich das titanenschwert gefunden und da brauchte ich eine stärke von 75. Ich hab auf 90 geskillt und die echsenkrieger (auch elitekrieger) waren nicht mehr so das problem! also ob das jetzt verdoppelt weiß ich nicht aber es macht sich extrem bemerkbar!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

ja aber mit 3 oder mehr von denen oder Orks (auf der Rückseite des Banditenlagers beim Tempel) kann man sich auch wenige Stunden vor dem Ende nicht anlegen ohne Heiltränke zu nutzen oder immer wegzulaufen bis einen nur noch einer Angreift


----------



## Nomad (20. Dezember 2009)

find ich nicht mit den ogern. meinst du die drei hinter dem bansitenlager in dieser höhle auf der linken seite, die ein kleines bisschen versteckt ist? wenn ja, die hab ich relativ schnell platt gemacht mit dem titanenschwert und nem schild.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. Dezember 2009)

Nomad schrieb:


> find ich nicht mit den ogern. meinst du die drei hinter dem bansitenlager in dieser höhle auf der linken seite, die ein kleines bisschen versteckt ist? wenn ja, die hab ich relativ schnell platt gemacht mit dem titanenschwert und nem schild.


ja da waren aber 5 oder ?

habe die etwas vor dem Titanenkampf(letzten Kapitel platt gemacht)warscheinlich im Vorletzten
mit Bogen einzeln Angelokt und dann drauf gehauen und Rückwärts gelaufen
nachher immer Helitrank und dann den nächsten


----------



## Nomad (20. Dezember 2009)

5 oder 3, eins von beiden! oder 4??^^

ich bin einfach in die höhle rein und platt gemacht. natürlich anschließend heiltrank genommen aber das wars... ich war grad beim titanenlordrüstung suchen. also auch kurzdavor

EDIT: insgesamt waren es 5! 2 auf dem weg davor und 3 in der Höhle!


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallöchen 

Ich bin gerade in der Vulkanfestung bei der Prüfung von Miester Illuminar. Es geht dabei um Zutaten für Spruchrollen. Ich hab schon alle - außer "*Witz*".

Kann mir einer vllt sagen, wo ich das Rezept finde?

MR.CHS


----------



## Nomad (25. Dezember 2009)

ich bin mir grad nicht sicher ,aber das gibt dir glaub ich einer der lehrlinge, wenn du für ihn was getan hast(ich meine nichts versautes) .

tut mir leid falls ich falsch liege^^


----------



## Kreon (25. Dezember 2009)

Zitat aus 
World of Risen - Risen



> 4) Die Zutaten für den Nautilus-Zauber erfährst du von Enzo, wenn du ihm und Erlan bei der Truthahnsache hilfst. 5) Mit Erlan kannst du dein Wissen um den Nautiluszauber dann gegen seines zum *Witz*-Zauber tauschen.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (27. Oktober 2010)

hab da mal ne frage....
ich wackel seit ca einer woche in der welt von risen rum. und bin immernoch im 1. kapitel. hab gefühlte 100 quests gelöst und mich bist auf wenige einzelne gebiete in dehnen starke gegner vorkommen rumgetrieben bzw die insel erforscht. dennoch gehts irgendwie nich weiter.
ich habe schon oft auf diversen seiten gelsen das die abhandlung der quests in der reihenfolge - banditenlager - vulkanfestung - hafenstadt abläuft. ich habe aber mit der hafenstadt angefangen - vulkanfestung - dann erst banditenlager.
jetzt ist auch das problem das im banditenlager keiner bock hat mir aufträge zu geben. weil ich ja dieses olle kleidchen von der festung anhabe. könnte das ein grund sein warum ich nicht weiter komme.
muß ich dann den ganzen kram nochmals anfangen??? bin jetzt auf level 15 angekommen und will nich nochmals von vorn loslegen. da muß es doch möglichkeiten geben um weiterzukommen.

danke für infos im voraus.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (30. Oktober 2010)

sodele, habs jetzt doch geschafft das 1.kapitel zu beenden und als ordenskrieger ins 2.kapitel zu starten.wunderbar.
als rollenspielneuling bin ich hin und weg von dem spiel.ich finds gigantisch.es macht haufen laune.die welt nach schätzen zu durchwühlen. und neue fertigleiten zu erlernen.einfach nur genial.
wenn ich für das 2.kapitel auch ca.35 stunden brauche dann bin ich ja bis mitte nächsten monat beschäftigt.solang habsch für noch keinen shooter gebraucht.....


----------



## Bioschnitzel (30. Oktober 2010)

ich glaube nicht das du so lange brauchst, hab 30h für das komplette Spiel gebraucht, hab dabei JEDEN! Quest gemacht und alles komplett erkundet. War aber echt ein tolles Spiel und warte sehnsüchtig auf den Nachfolger der ja schon angekündigt wurde


----------



## Kreon (30. Oktober 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ich habe schon oft auf diversen seiten gelsen das die abhandlung der quests in der reihenfolge - banditenlager - vulkanfestung - hafenstadt abläuft. ich habe aber mit der hafenstadt angefangen - vulkanfestung - dann erst banditenlager.



Wenn man alle Quests und somit Erfahrungspunkte mitnehmen möchte, sollte man zu Beginn ins Banditenlager gehen, da man auf diesem Weg Zugang zu mehr Quests erhält, die einem auf anderem Wege (zuerst in die Festung oder Stadt wie von dir beschrieben) verwehrt bleiben.

Mehr als 30-40 Stunden wird man jedoch nicht brauchen. Hatte knapp 40h in Risen verbracht und wirklich alles gesehen, erledigt, abgegrast und gepflückt 

Viel Spaß noch beim Spielen


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (8. November 2010)

heut hab ich es geschafft. bin durch. laut spiel autospeicher 2 tage 6 stunden ca. naja, immerhin.
hat ein rechten gaudi gemacht das spiel. toll.
suchtfaktor ist enorm!!!


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2010)

Wie kannst du denn da soviel Zeit investieren? Da musste ja ewig lang durch die Welt geirrt sein und immer wieder am Ziel vorbei 

Ich hatte alle Quests gemacht, alle Orte erkundet und jeden Gegner gekillt, und dann warens knapp 30h.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (9. November 2010)

@Fr3@k nicht jeder is son rusher wie du, als du in kapitel 3 warst, waren die leichen aus kap.1 bestimmt noch warm 
hab selber glaub ich etwas mehr als 36 std gebraucht gehabt ^^


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (9. November 2010)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Wie kannst du denn da soviel Zeit investieren? Da musste ja ewig lang durch die Welt geirrt sein und immer wieder am Ziel vorbei
> 
> Ich hatte alle Quests gemacht, alle Orte erkundet und jeden Gegner gekillt, und dann warens knapp 30h.



ich hab mir zeit gelassen, grad das finden von den rüstungsteilen sowie diverse andere dinge haben ewig gedauert. mir hats spaß gemacht das ist wichtig 
außerdem mag ich net soschnell durchrennen. ich schau mir in ruhe alles an und probiere jeden mist aus.


----------



## The_Rock (9. November 2010)

Ich hab mir auch Zeit gelassen. Die Welt hab ich ja 2x abgegrast, weil einpaar Gegner nachm 2. oder 3.(?) Kapitel wieder respawnen. Gab am Ende halt mehr XP 

Ich hab etwa 34 Stunden gebraucht


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. November 2010)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> @Fr3@k nicht jeder is son rusher wie du, als du in kapitel 3 warst, waren die leichen aus kap.1 bestimmt noch warm
> hab selber glaub ich etwas mehr als 36 std gebraucht gehabt ^^



Richtig lesen, ich habe alles erkundigt, jeden Quest gemacht etc, nix mit Rush  

Hab mir ja schon Zeit gelassen  

Freue mich auf den nächsten Teil


----------



## Caspar (9. November 2010)

So ähnlich gings mir auch.  Im Gegensatz zu Arcania ein Segen. Ich habe da irgendwie keine Lust alles abzusuchen, man findet eh nix interessantes. O.o Ein Hoch auf PB!


----------



## PCTom (12. November 2010)

wer Risen noch nicht gespielt hat  es gibt Risen dieses Wochenende (12.11.10) füt 15 Euro bei Steam


----------



## AchtBit (22. Januar 2011)

Hab mir das Game für 10 Euro gebraucht unterm Nagel geRisen. Ich hab etz schon mal 15std gezockt und find es nicht schlecht. Menüführung nervt zum Teil. Ich hab die Grafik Engine in der Ini ans Limit getrieben. mehr wie '100000 ZFar' Objekt Details(für alle Detail Stufen) geht nicht. Sichtweite Vegitation hab ich auf 32000. Da geht zwar mehr, ist aber nicht mehr sichtbar. Ich muss das Ingame AA 'MSAA Mode 3' verwenden, da das AA via Treiber, je nach Mode, wahlos Objekte transparent darstellt. DoF fünktioniert zumindest gut in Verbindung mit dem Ingame MSAA. Keine Ahnung warum die Funktion nicht offiziell wählbar ist. Für mich zumidest, die einzig 100% funktionierende AA Methode. Ambiente Occ funzt auch.  Rennt immer noch wie Luzi mit 60FPS@2048x1152. 

Gibt das vielleicht noch ein kleines Schräubchen, mit dem sich noch nen Quentchen Qualität, aus der Engine winden lässt???


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Januar 2011)

Hast Du Ambiente Occ auch per Ini schalten können? Ich habe damals immer den Konsolenbefehl eingegeben. Werde das Spiel bestimmt demnächst auch noch mal anfassen.  Spiele gerade noch Gothic 3 mit einer angepassten Ini, die mindestens 4GB RAM voraussetzt. Während des spielens werden dann aber schon 6GB gebraucht. Wenn ähnliches mit Risen klappt, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei, es noch mal zu spielen!


----------



## AchtBit (5. Februar 2011)

Hier mein Setup

```
<Engine
   <Render  FoV="25.000000"
        PostProcessingEnabled="true"
        ScreenObjectDistanceCulling="0.001000"
        VegetationRenderingEnabled="true"
        ViewDistance="3"
        zBias="0.090000"
        zFarHigh="90000.000000"
        zFarMedium="90000.000000"
        zFarLow="90000.000000"            
        zNear="75.000000"
                MSAA="3">
            <PostProcessing DefaultEffect="DoF">
            </PostProcessing>
            <Shadows Qualität="High">
            </Shadows>
            <Shader Quality="2">
            </Shader>
   </Render>
   <Graphics TextureFilterMode="4">
   </Graphics>
   <Cache Preset="High">
   </Cache>
   <Vegetation Quality="High"
                     ViewRange="32000.000000">
   </Vegetation>
</Engine>
```
Als Actionausgleich zock ich noch Venetica und das ist extrem grafikhungrig im Vergleich zu Risen ausserdem muss dass Speichermanagemant laggen. Nach ein paar Std wirds extrem slow


----------



## Lios Nudin (16. Februar 2011)

Risen 2 wird laut Amazon am 30.12.2011 erscheinen.

Risen 2 Standard 
Risen 2 Collector 

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es 2011 noch was wird.


----------



## The_Rock (16. Februar 2011)

Amazon Release Daten sind (und waren schon immer) Lückenfüller, wenn der Entwickler noch nichts angekündigt hat. Verlass dich also lieber nicht drauf 

Mich würds auch nicht wundern, wenn das Spiel "absichtlich" auf 2012 verschoben wird. Die RPG-Konkurrenz ist Ende 2011 ziemlich groß (Elder Scrolls 5, Mass Effect 3, vielleicht auch Diablo 3). Könnte ziemlich hart werden für Risen...


----------



## DaxTrose (16. Februar 2011)

Glaube ich auch nicht dran!  Meine Schätzung wäre Frühjahr/Sommer 2012!

Aber ich habe schon Animationen gesehen, die den Charakter in Schwimm-/Tauchbewegungen zeigen. Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt auf Risen II. Ich finde Risen ist ein gutes Spiel, ohne Experimente, da man nach G3 auf der sicheren Seite sein wollte. Die Hoffnung in Risen II liegt darin, dass sie Neues ausprobieren - zumindest hoffe ich das.


----------



## RapToX (17. Februar 2011)

uh, wurde das spiel denn überhaupt schon öffentlich angekündigt? hab bisher noch nichts darüber gelesen.

aber ein release in diesem jahr scheint mir extrem unrealistisch. ich tippe eher auf sommer/herbst 2012 oder sogar noch später. kommt darauf an, wieviel sich die piranhas vorgenommen haben. ich denke, die werden diesmal wieder etwas mehr wagen. mit risen sind sie, nach dem g3 debakel, ja eher auf nummer sicher gegangen.
für risen 2 würde ich mir eigentlich nur eine größere spielewelt und eine größere/ausgewogenere auswahl an items wünschen. ein paar schöne cutscenes wären auch nicht schlecht. ansonsten soll bitte alles so bleiben, wie es ist!


----------



## Caspar (19. Februar 2011)

Wir dürfen gespannt sein... 

_Darin heißt es Redakteur Sebastian Weber habe den Risen-Nachfolger gesehen und sich von Piranha Bytes die (vielen) Neuerungen erklären lassen.

"Wer eine simple Mehr-vom-Gleichen-Fortsetzung erwartet, dem sei gesagt: Sie werden Ihren Augen nicht trauen..."_

[NEWS] Risen 2 als Titelstory der neuen PC Games - World of Players

Das Spielchen hat sogar Vorbestellpotential! ^^


----------



## Low (16. April 2011)

Hey,
welches ist der beste Grafikmod für Risen? Sollte einfach alles Stimmiger wirken lassen.


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Mai 2011)

Ich kenne nur den LowPolyVegetationMod
und das Jacko2´s Risen High res Texture-Pack.
Beide werten Risen auf und sind mit heutigen Grafikkarten der Mittelklasse flüssig spielbar.


----------



## Low (7. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank, den ersten Mod hatte ich auch sofort gefunden aber hatte leider keinen TextureMod für Stein Texturen gefunden.


----------



## RapToX (26. Juli 2011)

da es (noch) keinen risen 2 sammelthread gibt, pack ich die news mal hier rein: Risen 2 nutzt Steamworks

finde ich sehr gut


----------



## DaxTrose (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin zu tiefst enttäuscht. Kaufe mir aus Prinzip keine Spiele mehr, die Steam voraussetzten. Wer Steam nutzen möchte, kann das gerne machen, aber warum soll ich Steam installieren, wenn ich mir die DVD kaufe. War auch der Grund, warum der Duke nicht den Weg auf meine Platte gefunden hat. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es nicht zum Trend wird und die Publisher wieder vernünftig werden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Juli 2011)

lieber Steam und keine DVD mehr im Laufwerk nötig als wenn das Prüfen der Original DVD mal fehlschlägt oder ihrgendein Kopierschutzt verrückt wird und mein PC dann nicht mehr geht bzw. ein neues Spiel nicht mehr läuft ... oder Onlinezwang wie bei Ubi...


----------



## böhser onkel (28. Juli 2011)

Ich find steam auch gut und freu mich das Risen das nutzt


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Stells dir mal ohne inet vor... Dann wars mal gut. Ich versteh auch nicht was das soll. Wie wäre es denn wenn jeder Film den du auf dvd hast, jedes mal erst ne onlineabfrage starten würde und bei erstmaliger nutzung, ein Programm installiert, das du nicht willst?

Hatte mich echt auf das Spiel gefreut. Teil eins hab ich direkt drei mal hintereinander gespielt und seit dem bestimmt noch 5 mal.


----------



## RapToX (28. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stells dir mal ohne inet vor... Dann wars mal gut. Ich versteh auch nicht was das soll. Wie wäre es denn wenn jeder Film den du auf dvd hast, jedes mal erst ne onlineabfrage starten würde und bei erstmaliger nutzung, ein Programm installiert, das du nicht willst?


 öhm, steam braucht nur bei der installation des spiels eine internetverbindung, danach nie wieder (ausser für patches natürlich)...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Okay, dann hab ich das bisher falsch verstanden. Danke für die klare Aussage. Das mit den patches ist dann aber trotzdem ein Problem, oder kann ich die auch z.b. im Hotel mit dem Handy laden und dann auf den Rechner ziehen?


----------



## JimJuggy (28. Juli 2011)

Manche haben mit Steam keine Probleme, aber wenn es mal Probleme gibt, finde ich die Servicequalitäten nicht gerade berauschend und auch heute noch sind nicht alle konstant im Internet. Immerhin will ich auch spielen können, wenn das Internet mal ausfällt.


----------



## RapToX (28. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Okay, dann hab ich das bisher falsch verstanden. Danke für die klare Aussage. Das mit den patches ist dann aber trotzdem ein Problem, oder kann ich die auch z.b. im Hotel mit dem Handy laden und dann auf den Rechner ziehen?


 kein problem 
patches kann man leider nicht seperat runterladen und installieren. dazu mußt du dann mit steam online gehen und dann wird der aktuellste patch automatisch geladen (falls die autoupdate-funktion für das jeweilige spiel aktiv ist).


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Nur der patch? Hab jetzt von manchen gehört, es würde das ganze Game mit runter geladen...?

Wann genau kommt Risen denn jetzt? Vielleicht überlegen sie es sich ja doch nochmal anders.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juli 2011)

Wenn du es per DVD kaufst nicht.
Wenn du es Digital bei Steam kaufst, dann wird das ganze Spiel geladen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Gut, ich kauf eh nur im Laden. Kanns ja nicht downloaden.


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juli 2011)

Dann hol's dir im Laden, installier Steam, aktiviere das Spiel und fertig. Wenn du keine Patches willst ist da auch nix mit runterladen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juli 2011)

Patches will ich aber schon. Die sind ja nicht so groß.  das geht noch.

Ist das jetzt eigentlich noch die selbe Engine wie im ersten Teil? Weiß das einer aus dem Kopf?


----------



## RapToX (28. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Nur der patch? Hab jetzt von manchen gehört, es würde das ganze Game mit runter geladen...?


 bei manchen leuten trat dieser fehler auf, aber das ist eigentlich die ausnahme. normalerweise kannst du das spiel vollständig von dvd installieren und dann werden nur noch die patches nachgeladen.


----------



## DaxTrose (28. Juli 2011)

*Ok, ich geb's zu, ich bin schuld, aber bitte ab jetzt wieder nur Topic! *

Alles Weitere bitte hier hin:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...rschutz-hitzige-diskussionen.html#post3253455


----------



## ChaoZ (28. Juli 2011)

Ich freue mich schon ri(e)sig auf Risen 2, ich fand den ersten Teil, ohne je ein Gothic gespielt zu haben, grandios und spiele ihn immernoch ab und zu auf meiner Xbox 360.


----------



## böhser onkel (31. Juli 2011)

Ich freu mich auch drauf


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. August 2011)

Sollte man nicht den Sammelthread umnehmen? Es geht hier ja auch um Risen 2.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Also in " Risen 2"


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. August 2011)

Wenn schon "Risen 1&2" oder gleich einen neuen machen.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ich wär für nen neuen für Teil 2


----------



## DaxTrose (1. August 2011)

Ich auch, alleine schon, weil ich den Startpost nicht mit Risen2 bearbeiten möchte, da es mich, solange Steamzwang besteht, nicht interessiert.


===> Freiwillige vor!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. August 2011)

Ja, gerne auch einen neuen Sammelfred.


----------



## böhser onkel (2. August 2011)

Gibts jetzt schon nen neuen Thead oder noch nicht?


----------



## Toroges (16. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Ich weis bin einbisschen spät und weis auch nicht wie risen so an mir vorbeigehen konnte, aber ich habe es mir gestern erst zugelegt, gibt es was zu beachten, also welches patches brauche ich unbedingt, gibt es mods usw usw


----------



## böhser onkel (17. August 2011)

Glaub es gibt erst 1

Patch 1.1


----------



## Toroges (18. August 2011)

Ok habe mir den 1.10 und den hotfix gezogen, dann passt das ja, danke dir


----------



## amdfreak (28. August 2011)

Risen, oder die sinnvolste Grossinvestition, was Spiele angeht (hab's damals brandneu mit dem Heft gekauft und war nach ungefäher 30 Sekunden Fan) !!! Bisher konnte kein anderes Spiel mich noch mehr überzeugen


----------



## Xel'Naga (7. September 2011)

Hallo Risen fans 

Ich habe mal wieder zum spielen angefangen, aber ich hänge wo fest.

Ich habe Patty befreit aus irrere Zelle und ich soll sie begleiten zum Hafen wo Romanov und seine Kumpanen warten sollen.
Um deren Seekarte zu stehlen, aber es sind nur seine Kumpanen dort, wo ist Romanov ?
Ohne Romanov bekomme ich keine Goldenen Schalle und komme nicht weiter...

Ich kann ihn nicht finden, brauche Unterstützung 

mfg


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2011)

Ich hatte einmal den Fall, das er etwas abseits mitten im Gebüsch versteckt war. Habe aber auch schon von anderen gehört, dass er irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Strand noch unterwegs sei... vielleicht läuft er ja wirklich noch irgendwo dort rum und hängt fest!?

Falls du ihn wirklich nirgendwo finden solltest, speichern und "goto Romanov".


----------



## Babarossa63 (9. September 2011)

Ich habe auch ein kleines Problem mit Risen. 
Ich soll die Titanrüstung besorgen bekomme aber die magische Barrieren nicht auf. Ich habe mit Meister Illumar gesprocher der gibt mir aber keine Schriftrollen oder ähnliches um die Barriere zu zerstören. Kennt jemad das Problem


----------



## Cleriker (9. September 2011)

Musst du nicht selbst welche herstellen? Welche Fraktion hast du denn gespielt?


----------



## Babarossa63 (9. September 2011)

Na ja kriege aber gar nix hab auch keine Formel damit ich was erstellen könnte. Ich bin Ordenskrieger, also kann keine Runen erstellen.


----------



## Xel'Naga (9. September 2011)

Hast Glück das ich da gerade war 
Habe wohl auch den gleichen Fehler gemacht wie du, also weis ich wie es dir geht 

Schritt 1 :
- Du musst ein zweites mal bei dem Grab hineinsehen vom Geist (!), dort bekommst du einen Gegenstand damit hast du die Möglichkeit diese Blauen Barieren zu zerstören.

Schritt 2 :
- Wenn du *Magier* bist kannst du mit dem Gegenstand selbst/alleine die Barrieren zerstören. (selbst Schriftrollen herstellen... usw...)
- Wenn du aber *Bandit* bist musst du in der Vulkanfestung zuerst zu den einem Typ gehen der vor der Halle der Heilligen Flamme steht, er schickt dich weiter zu Meister Illumar (sicher falsch geschrieben ^^) der dann für dich fünf Spruchrollen fertigt womit du die Barrieren zerstören kannst.

Ist das gleiche wie mit den Roten Barrieren.

Fertichhh


----------



## Babarossa63 (9. September 2011)

Hm danke dir für die auskunft ins grab hab ich nicht ein zweites mal geguckt 
Danke für die Info


----------



## Xel'Naga (9. September 2011)

Hab es gerade wiedereinmal geschafft, durchgespielt 

Zum zweiten mal, beide male als Bandit.
Diesmal auf Schwer, hatte gedacht das der Titan auf Schwer noch schwerer zu bekämpfen ist, dem war nicht so, gleich beim ersten mal platt gemacht.
Hab diesmal mehr als zehn tausend Gold übrig  hab aber nicht mal alle nebenquests gemacht.

Jetzt gehts weiter mit TwoWorlds2 
Zum dritten mal, aber diesmal spiele ich es weil ja bald das Addon kommt und gerade erst ein großer Patch erschienen ist.


----------



## DarthLAX (13. September 2011)

ich frage mich bei dir eine sache:

warum als "stinkiger" (ja ich weiß vorurteil: BITE ME ^^) bandit? (wenn ich nen game nochmal spiele dann versuche ich immer es "anders" zu machen (guter vergleich währe hier dragon age: origins (wenn man es einmal pro origin geschichte durchspielt) 

mfg LAX


----------



## Xel'Naga (15. September 2011)

Was ist da so schwer zu verstehen ?
Ich mag kein (langweiliger) Magier sein, (Fanatischer) Ordenskrieger ist auch uninteressant für mich, also wieso sollte ich eine Fraktion spielen wollen obwohl ich weis das es mir keinen spaß machen wird.
Und anders machen tut man es doch sowieso immer bei einem neuen Durchlauf, und außerdem ist der erste Durchlauf schon ne weile her, fast zwei Jahre.
Übrigens ist Dragon Age ist eine ganz andere Baustelle !


----------



## DarthLAX (16. September 2011)

nix gegen DA:O  das ist ne klasse für sich das game ^^

ok, das kann ich verstehen das du die klassen langweilig findest (zumindest sind sie das halt deiner meinung nach - ich hingegen liebe halt magier....mit banditen und ordenskriegern kann wiederrum ich nix anfangen  ^^)

mfg LAX
ps: bevorzuge es meine gegner mit feurbällen etc. zu beschießen als in nahkampf zu gehen


----------



## Cleriker (16. September 2011)

Ich bin auch eher der Nahkämpfer. Da hat der Gegner wenigstens die Chance sich zu wehren.


----------



## Babarossa63 (26. September 2011)

So endlich habe ich es auch geschafft es durchzuspielen


----------



## Cleriker (26. September 2011)

Welche Fraktion hast du jetzt gespielt?


----------



## arkim (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage: Kann man irgendwie zurückblicken? Die Tastenbelegung funktioniert ja wohl nicht. Aber wenn man auf Youube die Videos von cekay anschaut, der lässt seinen Charakter immer irgendwie halb rückwärts blicken, ohne sich zu drehen. Wie?


----------



## Semox (11. November 2011)

Hey hab die Tage mit Risen angefangen. 
Lohnt es sich für den späteren Verlauf Stärke und Stabkampf weiter zu verbessern ?
Oder Sollte ich Mana/Feuerball durch upgraden ?
Bin  am Anfang von Kapitel 3:
40Str,92Weisheit,82Mana,3 Stabkampf (mit ring), Feuerball rang 5


----------



## Cleriker (11. November 2011)

Kommt drauf an ob du lieber nur zauberst, oder prügelst.
Zum prügeln würde ich auf jeden fall die Stärke noch pushen.


----------



## Semox (12. November 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob du lieber nur zauberst, oder prügelst.
> Zum prügeln würde ich auf jeden fall die Stärke noch pushen.


 
Auf zaubern hab ich mehr Lust, deshalb ich spiele ich ja Magier ! Zum Prügeln kann ich auch noch ein 2. mal durch spielen.
Dacht nur dass die Monster irgendwann später an einen dran kommen und man da ja zaubern vergessen kann. Und wenn man da dann mit wenig stärke steht wäre das ja nicht so effektiv.
Wollte nur wissen ob man zumindest teilweise auf Str gehen sollte.


----------



## Cleriker (12. November 2011)

Ja, sollte zumindest nicht schaden. Hast halt zwischendurch Momente, wo relativ wenig Abstand zu den Monstern und mehrere Gegner gleichzeitig angerannt kommen. Auch könntest du manchmal deine Verbündeten ins Schussfeld bekommen. Allgemein kannst du aber alles auch ganz gut mit Magie machen. Ich würde da wirklich nach deinen Vorlieben entscheiden.

Auch wenn du lieber Magier bist kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen, mal einen Durchgang mit den Banditen zu spielen.


----------



## MG42 (21. Februar 2013)

Spiel mal wieder rausgekramt, und endlich genügend Power für alle Details und durchweg >75fps. Aber leider scheint es wohl einen Bug in Zusammenhang mit (SGSS/A/MS)AA zu geben. Schade, und Google spuckt nichts brauchbare aus .


----------



## jumpel (24. März 2013)

Hi,
ich muss das mal wieder ausgraben. Habs mit der aktuellen Ausgabe PCGH bekommen und wollte mich gleich an die optischen Optimierungen machen, die ja ausführlich im Heft beschrieben sind. 
Leider klappt keine einzige. 

Wenn ich über das AMD CCC Anti Aliasing erzwingen will ist das ganze Level bis auf den Erdboden transparent. Lediglich meine Arme und Beine sind noch normal. Egal welche AA-Stufe ich wähle. SSAA oder MSAA, ist beides egal, Fehler tritt immer auf.

Das zweite sind die ConfigUser.XML-Tweaks. Ich darf laut Windows Meldung die Dateien nicht abändern. Hab im Netz gelesen dass ich sie mit dem Editor öffnen soll, doch auch das bringt keine Lösung. "Zugriff verweigert"

Kann mir da irgendwer nen Tipp geben?


----------



## Cleriker (24. März 2013)

Du musst vorher den Schreibschutz aufheben und nach den Änderungen wieder neu setzen.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2013)

Als AA geht bei mir nur FXAA(über RadeonPro) richtig. "Echtes" AA glättet Held und Gestrüpp weg und SMAA jede Art von Schrift(wobei das auch an der Kombination mit SoftTH liegen könnte).


----------



## jumpel (25. März 2013)

Ok ich hab jetzt die .xml aufn Desktop kopiert, Werte geändert und wieder in den Risen Ordner verschoben.
Ob wirklich was gebracht hat schau ich morgen nochmal nach.

Gut und das mit der Kantenglättung scheint wohl ein größeres Problem zu sein. Dann halt nicht, so schlecht sieht es ja ohne AA nicht aus.
Finde sowieso dass wenn man mit einberechnet, dass Risen 2 Jahre älter als Skyrim ist, es mindestens genauso gut aussieht!


*EDIT:*
Achso, ganz vergessen, habt ihr das mit dem rausnehmen der Anfangsvideos hinbekommen? Wird ja auch von Frank Stöwer im Heft beschrieben.
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass es ja anscheinend 3 Videos sind?
"Anscheinend" weil bei mir auch gleich nachm Installieren und ersten starten es einen 10 bis 20 sekündigen Blackscreen gab/gibt und dann die beiden anderen Kurzvideos "Deepsilver" und "Piranha" laufen...
Konnte jetzt auch die Logo Datei ändern und hab da quasi alles rausgelöscht und gespeichert.
Jetzt hab ich einen noch längeren Blackscreen, also es fühlt sich so an als würden nach wie vor noch alle 3 Videos abgespielt, ich sehe sie nur nicht.
Danach kommt ganz normal der Ladescreen.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## AchtBit (15. Mai 2013)

Das AA lässt sich mit AMD Grakas aktivieren. Im Treiber AA auf anwendungsgesteuert einstellen. Die 'ConfigDefault.xml' im Risen Verzeichnis öffnen und im Render Tag MSAA="2" am Ende hinzufügen. Bsp. 

<Render 
zbias=***
viewdistance=***
MSAA="2"
>

Ich habe zusätzlich noch Morphological AA im Treiber gewählt weils es das AA, meines Erachtens, nochmals verbessert.

Hier ein Screenshot mit aktivem Morphological MSAA


----------

